# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Falling in love in dreams

## Vance

Obviously this thread has been done before, but I think it needs refreshing.

  Most, if not all of us, have probably "fallen in love" with someone in a dream, waking up wishing we were back in the dream, when later, we wonder at our infatuation. Some of us have dream after dream about the same person. And some of us have even lucidly fallen in love. Besides being an interesting experience (or strange if you have a wife) there are times where waking up is a literal nightmare, a paradise lost. I thought it might be interesting to hear some stories of this, and of people who literally have someone to look forward to at night. To further deepen the discussion, is lucidly falling in love a healthy or safe way to enjoy your nights?

----------


## Scarhand

> Obviously this thread has been done before, but I think it needs refreshing.
> 
>   Most, if not all of us, have probably "fallen in love" with someone in a dream, waking up wishing we were back in the dream, when later, we wonder at our infatuation. Some of us have dream after dream about the same person. And some of us have even lucidly fallen in love. Besides being an interesting experience (or strange if you have a wife) there are times where waking up is a literal nightmare, a paradise lost. I thought it might be interesting to hear some stories of this, and of people who literally have someone to look forward to at night. To further deepen the discussion, is lucidly falling in love a healthy or safe way to enjoy your nights?



I think it would be healthier to fall in love in real life, but then again, you can control your dreams and the person you fall in love with. I have never personally had that kind of experience, but it does sound interesting.

----------


## SunshineCupcake

I've had those dreams...they're the sort where you never ever want to wake up, but end up crying for what you've never really had.

Perhaps they're somewhat damaging to the psyche in the long run, but they can provide comfort as well. Sometimes true love in dreams is a sort of compensation for the love you cannot find in reality. But that begs the question, who's to say love even in a dream isn't real? Perhaps it is simply another form of reality, another level of emotion.

----------


## apachama

I once had a dream where I had brain damage that destroyed long term memory and was addicted to drugs. Me and this prostitute with AIDs decided to marry and have a child so that the three of us would die at the same time. They died first.

There was a point when I was lying in bed, aware that in another dimension that I could wake up into none of this had happened. But, I ended up deciding to stay with my mistakes and my horrible shell of a life rather than wake up and be alone. 

Yeah, I was a bit depressed at that point in my life.

----------


## Everlong

Based on my experiences, there are two possible scenarios of falling in love in dreams. The first experience of mine was when I had a dream about a girl I'd never met before. Even though she wasn't even real, it sure seemed like it, she loved me for who I was, yet it was too good to be true, and I woke up. I never had the same dream again. These kind of dreams can really make you want to go back to that dream again. It is best to just live with it, you eventually get over it. Otherwise, you'll never move on.

The second scenario is where you fall in love with a girl in a dream, but they actually exist. Normally, after having these dreams, I'm happy for the rest of the morning. I'm guessing that falling in love in a dream, is actually better in many ways than falling in love in real life.

----------


## Cipher_Floe

Look up Stephen Berlin's Lucid Dreaming Discourses. He's awesome. He has some of the best advice for lucid dreaming. He talks about methods and also dreams he's had. He fell in love with someone while lucid and still thinks about her even though he isn't one for romance.

----------


## JET73L

This has happened to me (falling in love in a lucid with someone who doesn;t exist, I only remember ever having felt physical attraction, or a strong caring that could have easily been part of a close friendship, for people in dreams that did exist). It's depressing, both when you wake up, or realise you are going to wake up, and if she dies in the dream or leaves because it is a dream and won;t survive you waking up, and would rather disappear of own intent rather than from being woken up from. I'd say, if your lucid self is pretty similar to your waking self, it may give you a good idea of the sort of person you might be looking for, but overall it's pretty damaging. You can;t help it, though, so it doesn;t really matter if it's a "healthy and safe way to spend your lucid nights." (Unless of course, you constantly dream about her, and she is one of the first type ofDCs, who don;t exist in real life. In this case, You really ought to try and break it off and find someone in the waking world that makes yu feel at least as... happy, or not depressed, or whatever.)

----------


## DeadDollKitty

Falling in love in dreams... meh..

This actually caused a major problem in my life.. 
My ex boyfriend.. i was completley over him.. right?
I had a dream about him that we were together and happy, and in love. I woke up having a little crush on him again... And it turned into a bigger and bigger crush untill.. well.. thats not important.

But needless to say i wasnt actually in love with him (hes an asshole, liar, cheater, whore, etc.) But this caused problems for me, because i didnt want to be with him anymore.. but i did at the same time...
     Most of you know my story..
Anyways... falling in love in dreams with someone real.. i cant say. its different in all cases.
Falling in love with someone thats not real in your dreams.. that can lead to problems too... like them not really being there, you cant have kids with them, grow old together, they cant hold you when youre sad... etc. its okay to have infatuations.. but full out falling in love.. save that for somebody alive.

----------


## Invader

> but full out falling in love.. save that for somebody alive.



If you're familiar with the experience in non-lucids, it's often the case that you can't exactly help it. The brain thinks the situation is real, and creates this ideal character for you to fall for. Maybe your situation with the Ex happened in a non-lucid too, I don't know, but if that is the case then you can understand as well that you have very little control over the events.

Out of all the times I have fallen for people in dreams though, I can't recall once when I've been 'in love' whilst lucid (I reserve lucidity for badassery and all out awesomeness).

----------


## Catbus

> I've had those dreams...they're the sort where you never ever want to wake up, but end up crying for what you've never really had.



Jesus I hate that.
But anyway, me and my friend were talking about this the other day.


My thinking is, if I can get lucid consistently (someday) I wouldn't have much of a problem with it. I figure the time spent in dreams is really exactly the same as time spent in waking life just depends on what your perception is (and of course vividness and stuff). So if I have a significant other that I see a few hours a day while awake, that's essentially the same as seeing a dream character a few hours a night.


Now, I wouldn't create someone to love, I would pursue them if they made attempts to contact me, which would be weird, but regardless. Your subconscious is one hell of a... whatever it is.

----------


## lily

I had a dream of being a mother. So, I had a toddler with me and he was just the joy of my life, and I have never had children or felt a love so intense, or so protective, even though I have been in love twice. It was the perfect motherly love, and I think on it sometimes, though I don't feel I lost anything, It does make me desire children even more. Even though, I can't afford to raise children right now. So, I'm sad I can't be a mom yet, but I can still hope to someday have that kind of motherly love.

----------


## Pip

Being in love with someone in a dream is one of the most intense feelings I've ever had.   It doesn't matter who it is, it carries over to RL for a day or so.   If it's someone you know like your spouse or boyfriend or girlfriend,  that's a plus.   Sometimes its somebody bizarre that you know in RL but would never have feelings for and the next time you see that person, you have a private 'moment' with yourself about them, lol.    For me, it can be anybody, either sex.  Sometimes its a celebrity, usually someone I barely even took notice of before.   No matter who it is, its the best type of dreaming I've ever had and if I could do it every night, I would.

----------


## Rileyduggan

One is where you fall in love with someone you don't know, this can be the most wonderful experience of your life. But when you wake up it can be so painful. Like loosing the best thing that has ever happened to you.

The second is falling in love with someone you know. This can be a good thing or a bad thing. If you fall in love in a dream with someone you know, it doesn't mean that your chances with them are any higher than with the person you never met. For instance, falling in love with a teacher, or someone who it's just not going to happen with.

But sometimes you will have a love dream about someone who you know, and could get with. One of my earliest girlfriends, I asked out only because I had a dream about her, and it gave me the confidence to really pursue her and go for it.

But there is nothing more awful than those amazing dreams with the people you could never get with, the ones that clearly show your truest desires, those ones are the worst

----------


## itachix

I have had a dream Where I was in love.  I cried the next day basically, and vowed to find someone who makes me feel that way who has that aura about her.  I have had like 3 more dreams of her everyone of them has had an effect on lucidity.  She seems to make me lose control of my dreams like when i was lucid once it ended with me talking to a part of me and waking up in SP, and another was when i was lucid a part of me refused to let me talk to her and another she appeared out of no where and said it was her and she quickly vanished knowing she was my dream girl and spent the rest of the time looking for her in that dream.  Its weird despite I vowed to find someone who makes me feel that way who has that aura about her I seen her and not found one of the copys I made her out to be.  I see life likes to make things complicated for me

----------


## mindwanderer

I have had dreams where within the dream I was madly in love... euphoric... but then I wake up and it's gone, I don't feel it anymore. However, I've had dreams where I wasn't 'in love' or anything, but I loved someone, either here in waking life (from my past) or a dream person, and I woke up and continued to feel the love. Like a love for a best friend, or a brother....

----------


## Klaudyw3

Falling for someone in a dream can be a wonderful experience but sometimes it can be really painful. As most of you suggested there are 2 possible scenarios-falling in love with a real person or with someone you met in your dream which may or may not exist in real life. However wonderful you might feel in your dream this can bring a depression in your daily life like in my case. This is very possible in both cases due to the fact that the person you fell in love with might already have a boyfriend/girlfriend but also due to the fact that the person may not like you. I think that falling in love in your dreams , even while lucid isn't the best of choices due to the fact that most of us want the things that aren't tangible. For example a celebrity, the girl next door which already had a relationship with someone for a long time. Another reason why this isn't a good idea is the fact that in order to fall in love while dreaming you don't need to know the person nor do you really need to like him/her. Well that is my point but everyone can chose what they want to. I wish i would never have to face this kind of dreams before because i had one last night and will probably feel miserable for at least one week or so.

----------


## Squirx

I've never had a romantic experience in a lucid dream (they are still few and far between, for me  :Sad: ) but I've definitely found 'dream girls' within normal dreams. I love those experiences, and don't think there's anything wrong with them. I can't say they've ever _really_ upset me, although it is dissapointing to wake up from them. Rather, they put me in a good mood for the whole day. 
As for being in love with real people in a dream, for me, this has always and only been with people that I actually did have a crush on. Sometimes these dreams have even made me realize just how much I did like them. In fact, a couple nights before I asked out my first girlfriend, I had a dream where I did just that. I had already decided to at that point, but the dream was nice to boost my confidence and reaffirm my decision.  :smiley:

----------


## StrangeDreamsGuy

I've had dreams where I have fallen in love once or twice, and I am always very sad when I wake up, but after a day or two I always get over it. Never really had a lasting infatuation with anybody in a dream.

----------


## deanmullen10

holy colombus I decided a few minutes ago 2 put up a post in this forum on love then the second I hit It i seen this weird, and anyways I do have weird feelings about falling in love in dreams then the next day I'm really in love with that person, good thing about it is, after having arguments with people you can be nice to them after that, or once I had a dream where my dad was being nice to me, and even though I was angry at him going to bed I wasn't after that dream, dreams are so powerful like.

----------


## Ade

I have fallen in love desperately with my dark animus, not the kind of a person you would like to be with though. ::D: 
Brutal, superior, strong, reckless, silent, insistent, but for some reason absolutely charming.
I don't know if it is a psyhological disorder, but I do know these VERY strong emotions are as very,very rare in real life as they are narcotic.

As painful as it may be to wake up...I wouldn't change this feeling for anything in dreams or in real life.

I have fallen in love with a classmate in my dream - a complete macho, it was so disturbing to look him in the eyes the next two days. ::D:

----------


## JackALope2323

I honestly don't see why we look down on falling in love in dreams so much.

I mean, if a person in a dream can simulate the feelings of love and joy and euphoria we get from being with somebody in real life, who cares if they're "real" or not?

And so what if they're gone when you wake up? People die in "real" life all the time. I still enjoy every second I have with that amazing person. I'd do the same in the dream world.

----------


## DreamSkater101

Falling in love in my dreams are the most wonderful experiences I have ever had!
I am a college student, I have never ever experienced true ''love'' in real life, sure I've had boyfriends, yes. But not love. I sometimes doubt it actually exists. I somethings think it is probably just a made up fairlytale from the movies, and won't happen to me. It seems too perfect.

Then I dream about it.
In my dreams I experience _true love._ I'm not talking about anything sexual here, just love! The type of love where you have the most beautiful connection. It's something so strong you can't even explain. You can just be with each other, stare into each others eyes and know this is love. You can't pysically leave their side, you NEED them. This person completed you. It's like something you see in romance movies, I feel like Bella and he is Edward. I am Rose from Titanic, he is Jack. The amazing stuff i have watched oh so many times. I feel like I am a Classic Disney Princess! That is something I have never, ever experienced in real life. Only in my dreams can I feel this. It is also the only thing that makes me beleive and hope that this type of love does infact, live in reality too. That one day, I will find someone like I have found in my dreams.

----------


## Luni

There was this girl, I'll call her Blake, and I had a very big physical attraction to her (she went to my school). I sent her a rose anonymously, and she found out it was me and subtly rejected me. Something about me being too shy.

Anyway, I would CONSTANTLY have dreams involving her and her liking me, asking me out, and us kissing and having a relationship...I would feel butterflies and it would be great until I woke up. And then in the hallways at school she would give me this weird lingering stare as I walked by... 

But as for people I have never met before in real life, in one dream I met this girl named Cassidy, and she was really pretty, had wavy long black hair and was really outgoing. It was instant attraction. Again more butterflies. I was so happy being with her in the dream, it was unbelievable... and when I woke up I felt sort of crushed. Like I would never see her again..and I haven't. 

Dunno what they mean at all.

----------


## Lyla

This is one of those topics I've been starting to avoid when talking to non-best friends, people never seem to understand what I'm talking about when I explain falling in love in dreams. I almost get stranger looks from this than from bringing up lucid dreaming.

Falling in love with a dream character was harmless for me, I just calmly look forward to seeing him. 

But falling in love with someone I know had a big impact on my life. 6 tiny, innocent dreams, made up more of feelings than images, led me to notice and develop a crush on somebody I never would've noticed otherwise. And who doesn't notice me. I don't even consciously like him, but it's like he's covered in dream fairy dust or something  :Sad:  .

----------


## Dannon Oneironaut

It just goes to show that in dreams, as in waking life, that the love is actually within us all the time and we project it onto others in our lives or in our dreams. People also fall out of love and this is because we see them as actual human beings who don't fulfill our expectations and our projections. When we fall in love, we fall in love with our idea of the person. The fact that one can fall in love in a dream shows my point. 

But it also can give us great hope; it shows us that we can have love right now, that it is always within us, all we have to do is let it out. We don't need to wait for someone to have this unspoken mutual agreement where each one subconsciously agrees to accept each others' projections in order for mutual seduction. Once the seduction is over, once all the chemical reactions are complete we have to live with real people, not ideas. Then that is when "love" reveals itself for what it really is: a ego fulfillment game. Each person feels trapped by each others' projections and a power game ensues. Each person is trying to be free but to control the other. Then jealousy and anger arise. When it is all over then each person feels deceived and resentful. 

But that is not real love. Romantic love is just delusion and lust disguised as love. Knowing this is very freeing. There is nothing wrong with lust. Go into lust with no delusions and with utmost respect for the other human being. 

Real love is solid friendship and respect. Nothing exciting, just solid friendship. You know and love your friend as he or she is, so you don't project fantasies onto them. You give your friend freedom to be him/herself and you don't try to hold on to them or be jealous like you would with a delusional projection. So if you can lust after your friend and be best friends with your lover, you are lucky.

So, love in a dream is to be treasured, and to give you hope that you have all the love and bliss you will ever need within you at this very moment! Finding this love and bliss, you can share it with the world!

----------


## Razeth

It's probably your dream mind just thinking it's in love, but upon waking, you start to wonder about it. I personally have never experienced this, but it seems interesting  ::shock:: .

----------


## DreamPwner

Yeah....I've had two dreams where I've fallen in love with two different people, who were not the person I was with at the time.  I'm now single.

Kissing in dreams is always really....dreamy.

In some ways, I want to intentionally have all sorts of relationships in dreams.  I suppose that leads to the question: is that escapism?  But then again, we all create our own realities.  Just because an experience isn't real, it doesn't mean that the experience is harmful or unbeneficial.  I mean, I've learned most of my knowledge about life from Zelda, for Chrissake.

I think people can learn about relationships (and life...and anything!) through their dreams.  We shouldn't be afraid of the pain it can cause us, because we learn from pain.  Always find new experiences and new realities.  I can't wait to dream again.

----------


## Ralij

I think, as someone who has been single for a long time, that it can help get out pent up emotions and get to be sensitive and close to someone as oppossed to keeping it all in 24/7. I don't think doing it every single night forever is a good alternative to real life, but when life turns out nothing but dissapointments and hurt it can be a good release.

Done unintentionally its a mandatory stress release and it should just be let to go on for a few days. I've had them where they were eparticularly strong and after a few days it fades to nothingness. 

What never made sense to me is the dreams that had nothing to do with love and yet I woke up feeling like I was in love with someone or loved by someone.

----------


## naggers

anyone know how i could possibly induce such dream?

----------


## Dannon Oneironaut

I fell in love in a dream last night with some girl I have only seen a few times around town. It was funny, I was worried if she was too young for me, but apparently she didn't think so. But it was nice. We were sleeping on some sleeping bags outside on the lawn at some kind of outdoor slumber party and we were cuddling. It was a sweet feeling. But it started to rain so everyone got up and went inside. I didn't see her after that.

But it got me to wondering about this girl. I never talked to her in waking life but in the dream I found out a lot about her. It would be interesting to talk to her and see if any of the things I learned about her are true.

----------


## WarBenifit156

Ushually about 2-3 times a month I will have dreams about Toph, from Avatar: The Last Airbender. I think I just watched the show too much, that's all. But Toph is my favorite character in that show. 

Once I had a dream about Toph and she kept telling me she had to go and find her parents. We were both really sad about it and we kept hugging and telling each other that we will miss each other. I don't really care about 'love' personaly, but that dream was very amotional. When I woke up I almost cryed thinking about it and writing it down.

----------


## ArcanumNoctis

I don't think I've ever loved in a dream. One dream I had a long time ago I would totally love to have again, which I felt complete in it and after I woke up from it. Maybe that is what love is, I don't know.

----------


## Fugue

I've had dreams lately about a girl I used to be best friends with who I always wanted to be with but who, for whatever reason, never noticed me in that way until right before I moved out of state.  Now every time I go back and visit her (like I did a few days ago) I keep thinking about her for days after and it bleeds into my dreams...I guess I feel sort of bad because I also have a girlfriend right now, but can it be helped?  None of the dreams were lucid anyway.  They just happened out of my control.  But at the same time I know that if I became lucid in a dream with her I would stay with her forever there.  I don't know if that's bad or not.  I don't even know if I really care.  It's still a curious feeling.

----------


## Dannon Oneironaut

It sounds like you love her rather than your girlfriend. I think you should follow your dreams.

----------


## Fugue

> It sounds like you love her rather than your girlfriend. I think you should follow your dreams.



I'm inclined to agree.  I'd also be inclined to rectify the situation if she didn't live 550 miles away =\  The dreams trouble me for that reason, though.

----------


## deanmullen10

that's a good question for me it just happens but with every happening comes a reason, so that reason is?? well idk, but I guess you must have very deep thoughts about love and feel that butter fly feeling you feel when you miss some sort of love, then alike your dreams should repeat such an event, em, I guess if you think about love and feel its emotion throughout the day after many days you should eventually have a dream about love and you will remember it, because, for e.g. if you think about basketball in the morning then you say wait I had a dream about basketball so think about love in the morning and say yes I did or did not have a dream about Love, try that for a few days if not, Idk unforutnatley.

----------


## SaMaster14

I've had a couple of non lucid experiences with girls in my dreams (i say girls because i'm 17 and they are my age... so its weird to say women i guess). My dreams involving love or infatuation are always the most vivid. I 'feel' the most and sense the most. I always know the girl in the dream that I fall in love with... and I guess its normal, but usually it is someone that I admire in real life. I've had dreams involving random girls ... but I never 'fall in love' with them, and the dreams are much less vivid.
And yes... when I wake up, I definitely wish I was back in the dream.

----------


## CosmicNeurotica

I saw this thread and just thought I'd share some things from my journal. I don't usually write anything down, but when it's particularly distressing I might jot some quick things. 

"Well I realize now I just keep having the same dreams.
They all involve someone who I love and loves me back.
I woke up crying after the dream. I couldn't take it. I don't usually cry because I just don't care enough. But it hit me when I woke up this time. It hit me hard. The moment I woke up. I just sobbed like a baby. For love.
I can't keep having these dreams. All it is is me and a girl. In love.
Well dreams can't get any more generic and sappy than that huh. It sounds that way, but the dreams really are deep. I love you. Whoever you are in my dreams. But you already know that.
Please come true dreams. Please.



Another dream about falling in love.
This time it was an old ex's sister.
But I realize the people I dream about are just people I've known being tools for the essence of love.
We were making music together outside. It was a game where you put together samples and make your own music. The interesting thing is we were in bed, outside in a fantasy world, playing it. Basically, everything I love about everything was contained here. Falling in love, beauty, music, and fantasy.

It took a little turn though. While staring at the clouds together, her mom (played by an ex ex's mom) showed up, but it was her dad (no one I know) who ended up driving us both to some exotic location that he wouldn't say.
We ended up going up and up a large hill. Up higher, and higher. Where we were going was just on the other side of this last hill, but as he drove up it, the car fell off and we all fell very far down to our deaths.
I remember then, seeing the news that me and the girl had died together while her dad barely made it out alive.

Can someone make these dreams stop. Please. I can't stand only living in my dreams. It's the only place I actually live anymore.
I want them to be true and all I can do is cry when I wake up."

----------


## Erii

2 years ago I had this dream me and this guy from my science class were walking through a snowy forest holding hands on a date or something
and the next few days I liked him in real life, it was like a weird feeling I had
but it only lasted around 2 days
is this sort of the same thing this is talking about?

----------


## Eocene

just woke up from this dream i had, where i decided it was a good idea to a lot of painkillers before class (no idea why). its interesting because in a way you feel the effects from certain substances consumed in dreams, but anyway i was having trouble taking a test or something and this girl offers to help me with it, at first i didn't take notice thought she was a teacher or something but when i made eye contact with her i don't even know how to describe it other than felling intensely euphoric, i have never felt anything like it. i hid my eyes behind my hat ( i never where hats? ) then she started singing lol it sounds pretty cheesy typed out but it was legit in the dream she just got more and more beautiful. after class ended she asked me to pick her up later.

 then i woke up.. it was 9 and i had realized id been dreaming so i went back to sleep in hope to see her again pick her up maybe. fell asleep lot of it i don't remember until i pick her up she seems completely different person and i end up getting rejected. wake up again, go back to sleep to see her as she was before no luck. wake up for good now feeling heartbroken is the best way to describe it tho it seems to fade with each hour as memories of dreams do. does leave me to question what my subconscious was trying to express to me by making me go through this probably some deep insecurities i have about trying to get close to women and fear of being rejected... what a sucky way to wake up from a weird dream :/

----------


## firedrake

I have...interesting dreams. A while ago, I had a dream(I will not give details). There was a girl in that dream, and I fell in love with her. Then, when I woke up again, I felt a loss the likes of which I had never known before. Then, I had another dream, but it was a continuation of the first. Same characters, same everything. I again woke up, feeling a great loss, but I decided to write it down, so that I can at least remember it. Also, this is a common occurrance, having dreams in which I fell in love with someone. However, I had never felt so connected to another dream, it made me not want to wake up, in fact, it felt real.

----------


## dreamlyn

Gosh I know what you all feel.  I have had for years a dream with a man I am in love with.  It always takes place in an incredible city. I wake up from the dream like I have lost my best friend. It's painful to know I have to wake especially in the dreams I have with him where he is in danger. In one dream he was handcuffed and taken away. In my lucid dreams I have asked him if he was real.  He got real offended from me asking him and was quite sarcastic with his answer of his reality. He has told me though in a phone conversation in a lucid dream that he was a real person. I have dreamed so much with him I have many drawings of him in my dream art journal.

----------


## Snowy10r

I've woken from a few dreams with an intense feeling of love and it's pretty saddening as i've never been in love, don't know if I believe in it and am quite sure that this emotion doesn't exist in the real world.

----------


## sam1150

I had a dream like this. 
me and this girl called paige met during ww3 against Russia we were in love and nothing felt or since felt as brilliant as that. we were on the run from the invading Russians in France we took refuge in a supermarket I told her to hide and I went back t the entrance to defend her from the russains. I was armed with an m16 assault rifle anyway while fort of the russains she watched me crying as I was shot at that moment the British army came n fought of the russains. Paige ran to me and held me in her arms and said she she loved me as I was dieing the medics came said if I got to the hospital I'd live Paige was still with me crying then I woke up, I didn't want t wake up even though I was dieing

----------


## TheSkies

Here's something people have yet to post: I am currently single and in love with a girl. I have never dreamed of her, but I have had many dreams where I am in a loving relationship with _someone who is not her_. I think this is odd, but a mercy at least, since my everyday life bleeds significantly into my dreams.

----------


## Merck

I'm not a big fan of these types of dreams, though I have only had a few.  At the time when I had them, I would wake up and the fading memory of the dream and the loved one would simply be a reminder that I had no one at the time.  Now that I'm happily married, this dream never happens anymore.

----------


## tambu

I kind of fell in love with daughter of mob boss on some kind of party I was bartender at. She had some issues with father and nothing really happened between us because of the situation. I know it was mutual and I've tried to meet her during LD, but havent worked out :/ I only remembered it now because of the topic though. 
It kind of sucks when you fall in love with imaginary person  ::D:

----------


## Merro

I have had this happen to me several of times, I can't count how many times it has happen to me but It has. There are a few times where me and this girl are dating, and we keep holding hands, kissing, etc during school and at some point she just walks into another room and she ends up missing like she just disappeared. I've also had a couple more where me and some girl were flirting and everything was all lovey dovy and it was really annoying me. I always wake up really depressed when I wake up from those dreams like that. Most parts of the dream is where I hate it when the girl disappears and I can't find her any where. I wake up sad after that and hating my self because I don't have a girlfriend in real life.

----------


## Original Poster

That's happened to me. The worst is when I had a crush on someone that I'm just finally getting over then we share an intimate dream moment and bam, I'm all into them again.

Like fucking Emma Watson. I'll get over her when she leaves my dreams alone.

----------


## AlyshaMarie

> Like fucking Emma Watson. I'll get over her when she leaves my dreams alone.



 ::rolllaugh:: 
When I was young, I used to have the hugest crush ever on Cody from Zack & Cody (Cole Sprouse) and I had dreams about him mostly every single night. I was so obsessed.
I don't really dream of celebrities anymore, it's mostly just people I know/ex-boyfriends. 
The most recent celebrity that was in my dreams was Naomi (Lily Loveless) from UK Skins.

----------


## Eminence~

Oh gosh, don't even get me started. My biggest secret is I've been in love with the same DC for like... seven years!  :tongue2:  But it doesn't make me sad at all. I have a boyfriend in waking life whom I love very much, but the DC came first, and that is not something that just goes away, you know?
I am just glad to know I am not the only weirdo out there falling in love with imaginary people.  :smiley:

----------


## deniz

Well in two of my dreams Leonardo Dicaprio and I were in love  :Oh noes:  in the first dream, i was walking with one of my friends( whom i don't know in real life) and he was following me. He never made and eye contact or talked to me but i know that he was there for me and he kept passing me away while walking then started to follow me. At the end he came closer and softly touched my cheek  :boogie:  in the second one, we were dining in a restaurant, this time he made an eye contact but again didn't say a word.. I felt being loved in both of them and the feeling still lingers.  :Clairity's Hug:

----------


## Neoquestmoo

I had a dream once where I just started in love. It was with my crush(then&now), and it was the same thing each time I had the dream.
She'd be sitting by a creek in the woods alone, bare naked. When I came closer to her, she was crying quietly. I asked her what was wrong, and she said her best friend (also my best friend in life) had died. I just sat there holding her for a while, as she quivered and cried. Finally she thanked me for helping her, and we shared a passionate kiss as the sun set. It was absolutely incredible. Sometimes, as I'm waking up, I can hear her whispering I love you..

----------


## Lletya113

I'm in a relationship for about 4 years.  I love my bf but i'm not inlove.  So i was working with this other guy for about a year and i felt a connection between us - not sure if he felt the same. Since then i always dream of him and even after i decided that it's best if i stayed with my current bf i still have these dreams.  I usually don't remember the dreams only the feeling of being in love with him. I've tried to forget about him but then i'll just have another dream...

----------


## Howlgram

im sure i have had those but my memory about those dreams is way too blurry
More clearly, i know i have had those dreams but with characters that i know from reality, not made up on the dream, neither love that started in the dream.

As i start my journey into LD, this is want of the things that i actually want to dream about! ^_^ hahaha, specially dating certain characters, sounds like.... so much fun and awesomeness!

----------


## ryndisher

This is exactly why i started trying to have lucid dreams!

----------


## MissLucy

I've fallen in love with a sporadically recurring character I first met in a dream about 5 years ago. His name is Dominiq, that's the name I heard in the first dream about him, and it stuck, so I just call him Dominiq. (You can imagine my inside giggle when watching the film Inception, and learning the main character's name is Dom XD)

The funny thing is, this character ages along with me. I've only dreamt about thim 3 times, with more than a year between those dreams, and he ages just like I do. He's always a few years older than me. But he doesn't age "normally", as in, he never looks anything like the last time I saw him. Though I always know it's him, no matter what he happens to look like in that particular dream. And I love him so deeply, I keep wondering if I'll run into him in real life one day..

----------


## Howlgram

I envy you people, i want more romantic dreams =(
They are so great

----------


## valleygirl8

> Falling in love in my dreams are the most wonderful experiences I have ever had!
> I am a college student, I have never ever experienced true ''love'' in real life, sure I've had boyfriends, yes. But not love. I sometimes doubt it actually exists. I somethings think it is probably just a made up fairlytale from the movies, and won't happen to me. It seems too perfect.
> 
> Then I dream about it.
> In my dreams I experience _true love._ I'm not talking about anything sexual here, just love! The type of love where you have the most beautiful connection. It's something so strong you can't even explain. You can just be with each other, stare into each others eyes and know this is love. You can't pysically leave their side, you NEED them. This person completed you. It's like something you see in romance movies, I feel like Bella and he is Edward. I am Rose from Titanic, he is Jack. The amazing stuff i have watched oh so many times. I feel like I am a Classic Disney Princess! That is something I have never, ever experienced in real life. Only in my dreams can I feel this. It is also the only thing that makes me beleive and hope that this type of love does infact, live in reality too. That one day, I will find someone like I have found in my dreams.



This is crazy, I can understand and totally relate completely. For a while, I've been dreaming about this stranger. I can't see his face or his body, but when I do, it's a peson that I have a crush on currently. He looks like them, but I know that it's not really my crush - he has an entirely different presence and make me feel so safe and trusting. He is handsome and tall and I feel like I can trust him with everything, and when I hug him I feel so.. safe. He is always side by side with me, and never leaves my side. It's not very sexual, it's more like what you said, it's just.. love. When I wake up, I feel so loved and am in love. I wish this man is real, but.. he's only this wisp of my mind and imagination. I wish there was some sort of study for this, why people have these dreams. But I guess some things will always remain a mystery

----------


## lifeinsteps

> Falling in love in my dreams are the most wonderful experiences I have ever had!
> I am a college student, I have never ever experienced true ''love'' in real life, sure I've had boyfriends, yes. But not love. I sometimes doubt it actually exists. I somethings think it is probably just a made up fairlytale from the movies, and won't happen to me. It seems too perfect.
> 
> Then I dream about it.
> In my dreams I experience _true love._ I'm not talking about anything sexual here, just love! The type of love where you have the most beautiful connection. It's something so strong you can't even explain. You can just be with each other, stare into each others eyes and know this is love. You can't pysically leave their side, you NEED them. This person completed you. It's like something you see in romance movies, I feel like Bella and he is Edward. I am Rose from Titanic, he is Jack. The amazing stuff i have watched oh so many times. I feel like I am a Classic Disney Princess! That is something I have never, ever experienced in real life. Only in my dreams can I feel this. It is also the only thing that makes me beleive and hope that this type of love does infact, live in reality too. That one day, I will find someone like I have found in my dreams.



"I'm not talking about anything sexual here, just love!"

Sometimes I feel like that simple sentence right there is a fantasy.

Sometimes I feel like I'm the only guy in the world that would trade sex and every thing about it for love. Most people don't understand love, they just understand what they feel physically when they partake in sexual intercourse. That's all that a relationship amounts to for most people. And that's downright sad. It's depressing. To think that love is something that is simply a fantasy. Why can't love ever seem to exist without sex in this world? Why does sex have to exist at all? It just ruins everything. I've had great relationships ruined by proposals for sex. I don't want to have sex! Hopefully I'll never have to!

I just want to find my true love. If she even exists. If true love even exists.

[ontopic] I see no reason one should feel bad for falling in love with a dream character. They are your dreams, after all. I would be lying if I said that falling in love wasn't hundreds of times more magical than starting a relationship in real life. You can do anything you want with the person of your dreams. She's just as intelligent, funny, and amazing as you've been searching for all this time. Every hand hold and every time that you even simply look into her eyes is perfect, just because you want it to be. You can fly together, and swim in an endless ocean. Visit the moon. Spend a night on top of a pyramid. Climb the highest mountain you can find and have a picnic lunch on top.

It's fantastic. And that's exactly what your dreams should be. Fantastic. So if that's what you want to dream about, dream about it!

----------


## CheckeredHeart

I've fallen hard for a DC in a lucid dream once...never saw him again... he never called...  :Sad:

----------


## lawilahd

Happened to me a lot when I was younger, with some girl I would always be chasing, but never catching. In the dreams I would always long to be with her and just find her for that one moment, but something would always come up, and I would always be seperated from her perpetually. Whenever I woke up I would always wish to go back, but I haven't had one of those dreams in a couple years.

----------


## SpaceCowboyDave

I have had more romantic love in dreams than sexual love no doubt.  It's actually kinda weird.

----------


## tehmuffinman

Aghh, this is bringing me back. I've had this several times but one time was so real. I woke up extremely depressed that she was a figment of my subconscious. We were escaping Vatican officials that were tracking us because we did something bad to the pope during a World's Fair, I can't quite remember the events but I could look it up somewhere. Deep emotional connection with her, no sex. We tried but the Vatican interrupted us. Perhaps they're invading dreams to enforce abstinence?  ::lol:: 
Once I get back into LDing I will bring her back. As per the original question, I don't think it is unhealthy to. For me dreaming is a place to go and release my urges and hatred so that I can act within social constraints every waking day. Some could call THAT unhealthy but it works.

----------


## halochassis

Hey I'm new to this forum but certainly not to lucid dreams. I'm sure it's been mentioned before, but I'll say it anyways. The love dreams referred to here aren't any different than other dreams in their general purpose of allowing the subconscious to communicate with your conscious. Nightmares are a way for our subconscious to get our attention if there's something wrong within our psyche. For example, someone who's life seems out of control may have a falling nightmare or something that refers to chaos. Someone who has a love dream may be missing or longing for the kind of love they need/want, and therefor the subconscious simulates it and sends it in a dream message to motivate the conscious to get it. It's saying, "Hey, this is nice and makes us feel good. Go find it." Of course this may not be the same for everyone. My point is simply that regular dreams are a form of communication within yourself. Even in lucid dreams, the subconscious is able to make an appearance and communicate. The next time you lucid dream, pay attention to what you control and what comes from seemingly nowhere or is simply already a part of the scenery. If you can lucid dream long enough, you may be able to decode the secrets of your own subconscious. Well, in theory at least. Anyways, that's my two cents.

----------


## lucidsoma

Who's to say these are just 'dreams'? Maybe we're attracting someone who's on the same wavelength? You can check out Michael Persinger's lecture on youtube 'No More Secrets' about how when the geomagnetic activity is quieter, we tend to have more telepathic dreams/communication. 

I've dreamt of the same guy for nearly 15 years, on average once a month, sometimes 3 times a week even. I checked the geomagnetic activity for last month against the nights that I dreamt of him; it was all when the activity was quiet, which leads me to think this isn't just a DC but a real person I'm connecting with (there's a lot of other things that point to this as well but I wont go into that here). 

Anyway this sounds really bad, but I haven't ever been in love before. Not really. when I do get into relationships, I just keep thinking about this dream guy. It's not escapism because when I've forgotten about him is when I dream of him the most (and when I want to dream of him I dont which is frustrating!). I feel that deep down, he's the one for me and nobody else will do. I realise this sounds extremely unhealthy but I guess I don't care, it feels like what's true to me. I tried for years to 'let go' and move on but it always comes back to this guy. 

Not sure if it was him, but once I saw a guy who looked just like him in a shopping mall. When we saw each other we both stopped dead in our tracks (how often does that happen? very weird). We just stood there looking at each other for a few seconds, then his gf saw and pulled him away lol. I feel like he's in America which sucks because I'm in the UK, I did live in America when I was a teenager because I wanted to find him, but visa problems eventually came up and I had to leave. Sometimes I really wish that he's been incarnated into another body at the same time, in the UK!

----------


## Coolb3rt

I have had some love feelings in dreams before.. They make me feel happy.. till I wake up  :Sad:

----------


## EarthInferno

I had a dream that I fell in love with this really cute woman before, and after meeting her I started to go lucid.  That is I was actively talking & flirting with her.  It was so real and felt so real I didn't want it to end.  When I woke up I actually felt heartbroken that I would never see her again, since it was just a dream.

----------


## Brent1938

I have those types where you wake up and you can't remember there face or who they are. I know who mine is though. She used to go to my school. I think dream love is stronger than real love. But this girl IS real so it's like 100000x stronger!!

----------


## EarthInferno

I have felt true love for someone in my dreams.  Feeling it in my dreams helps me remember so when I do actually meet someone I feel the same way about, I will know it.  That she will be the right one for me.  The strongest dream love feeling I ever had was when I rescued a lady, then we fell madly in love with each other.  It was non-lucid and seemed so real.

You can see my dream journal entry for the whole story.   10/05/03 My true love at: www dreamviews com/blogs/earthinferno/10-05-03-my-true-love-31597/

----------


## Mosake

This is one of the things that I've been recently wanting to try for so long in a lucid dream (to bad I haven't been able to get one in a while) . Has anyone ever fallen in love in a lucid dream, and asked the DC to appear in your dreams more often or to appear to you every time you dream?  I mean its IS your subconscious your speaking to right, and if it's something you really want...? then maybe?

----------


## Blunt

I've never fallen in love in my dreams yet, but it probably feels stupidly amazing. I've felt emotionally close to people in my dreams, but never the actual feeling of love. Then again, what is love?

----------


## celentar

This happen to me today. I was a my school and it was this japanese girl sitting on a bench all by her self she couldnt speak swedish and only little english. I used to wave at her everytime i walked by and she always looked so happy and waved back. Then on day some guys where pushing here and calling her things and i could not just walk by or something so I ran into them pushing them away from her and after a fight they rana away. From there on i used to sit with her on my breaks trying to talk the best we could in english and she learned very quickly. Then on day her brother came and said to e i wasn't allowed to be with her. I punshed him in the face and continued to talk with Tao "ran rin ren, dont rember which of them " that was her name. This brother of her came back with 2 knives and said we're going to have a battle to the death. I dint really want to but had no choice. after a long and blody battle with cuts all over me i won but he wasnt dead yet. he called for one of his freinds to come. and he came witha big damn sword. i thought this would be the end of me but to my surprice her brother cut him self in two o.o anyway she was happy to not see her cruel brother again and wanted to move in with me. And thats where i woke up >_<. Now i just want to get back in that dream again and i tried to google her name to see if she was real xD. sorry if my dream and english is a mess :/

----------


## Strelok22

Happened with me that night too ... she died in my hands  ::cry:: 
Full story available on DJ.

----------


## PeterP

I have these dreams once in a few months, I personally like to call them "dreams of perfect love". In my case the "falling in love" part is either skipped or I never remember it, the dream starts when I'm already in love with a girl who's usually someone I don't know in reality. The background of the dream or actual identity of a particular girl don't matter as much as incredibly strong emotions these dreams cause, probably best described as "love in its purest form". When I'm with her it's just as if the whole world stood still - the moment I kiss or simply hug her is magic, I want it to last forever. Whoever she is, I know she's with me for good and bad, accepts me the way I am, what's between us is just pure, perfect, unconditional love. These dreams never contain any sexual content, they're all based on conversations between me and her, kisses and hugs. Perhaps the best way to describe my "dream lover" would be to call her my "perfect half". Whenever I wake from one of these dreams, I start to think this is what true love should be like and wonder if something like that is possible outside a dream. Interestingly, when awake I'm very far from feeling this way - I'm a type who rarely gets emotionally involved, I don't feel the need to have a girlfriend, fall in love etc. Perhaps these dreams are just a way my subconsciousness tries to compensate the lack of love in my real life.

----------


## cloddream

it happened to me last night....
I'm married with a fabulous girl, I have a baby...
I dreamed of this unknown girl that met during a small party (in the dream)...
I had a kissed with her, than I remember to have pushed her back cause I said I was married...
but I spent whole day thinking about that... can't even focus properly how she looked like or anything, but the feeling I had when I woke up was big.
I will never underestimate dreams anymore, that was a big shock!
At least I'm loyal also in dreams, beside the kiss  :Cheeky:

----------


## Metaphasic

My wife drempt of me for years before we met. She has the journals to prove it based on detailed descriptions of personality, appearance, and mannerisms. We've been married 20 years now. Of course, one could simply say that given enough time, her criteria would've been met by somebody else if not me. It's still an interesting thing to consider.

----------


## dreamman9380

me personaly i been in luv with my  child hood crush,  i want her back in my life, in wakeing life that is,
but i see her every other night when i dream, but  just cant get her number or  her e mail address so we can talk in wakein life. 
i even posted video n youtube to see if she see it,    i was woundin if any one at there, would like help me  get her back in my wakein life, if so,   want share dream with me any one ???

----------


## Ferra

I have a lot of lucid dreams. Sometimes the dreams are linked, and sometimes the dreams have nothing to do with one another. For the past five or six years, I've been dreaming about the same person over and over again. He's a real person, someone I've known for most of my life, and I fell in love with him through my dreams. Nothing can describe the emotions felt during those types of dreams. It's like what I'm feeling transcends all words. When I see him, everything's better. 

These dreams don't occur every night; they seem to happen at random. I'll go to sleep and he'll be there, smiling and laughing. I can hear his voice when he talks, but I don't know what he's saying. Again, words mean nothing. When I open my eyes, I don't understand. I'm confused and angry and hurt. I don't understand why he keeps appearing when he does. I'm angry at the lack of understanding. More than that, I'm hurt. Every time I wake up from those dreams, it's like someone is ripping my heart out over and over again. 

Even though it's a literal pain to have those dreams about him, I still enjoy the dreams when they occur. I think it's a wonderful escape from everyone and everything in the waking world. :]

----------


## Brie321

I had dream about the same person for many times since ten years ago. He is my primary schoolmate but we haven't met for like 12 years and I have heard of or see him after graduation.
 In every single one, I am his gf and some of the dreams he told me he is the one love for my life and we are mean to be together. I have a serious crush on him after these dreams. Even I know that is not possible to happen and I have a very good boy friend. But the dream never stops. I feel so happy in the dream that I never felt the same in the reality. And the dream was so real that I had the real feeling like happy, nervous, embarrassed... I can't say how much I hope this dream can come ture.

----------


## lifedreamerj

i've definetly had this experience. this is the biggest problem i have in my dreams. i have my story in dream interpritations if anyone would like to look. i would really appriciate all the help i could get on this. my post is called 'my life dream'

----------


## Despierto

Chris Brown - Don&#39;t Wake Me Up - YouTube 

For those who have fallen in love in a dream  ::D:  haha

----------


## dr34m3r

I have fallen in love in dreams a few times, mostly with people I know in real life. Last night I had an interesting non-lucid dream, sort of related to the topic. I was hugging a girl (who I didn't recognize from real life) and while doing so an increadible euphoric sensation of warmth spread through my body. For me this was an interesting experience, as I usually don't feel warm or cold in dreams. Another remarkable thing is that the hug lasted for a very long time, and usually I wake up if I don't move or experience new things all the time. I don't remember if I woke up while hugging or shortly afterwards, but I got quite annoyed when I realized my experience wasn't real.

----------


## Empedocles

Oh I know what you are talking about, believe me. Something like this actually happened to me a very long time ago in high school. There was a girl in one of my classes that was really into me. Not only did I see it in her behavior, but I was told by many of her friends in secret. However, the feeling wasn't mutual. I was never rude to her or anything, I just didn't show interest.

Much later, about a year or so, I started having dreams about being in love with her. They were not sexual dreams, but dreams packed with a very strong feeling of "love", like a soulmate type thing, and unbelieveably intense. There was also marriage to her in one of these dreams. Guess what? These dreams changed me completely. I became crazy about her, literally. However she was now like a stone towards me. Very distant, "cold", it was mind-boggling! She didn't have a BF at the time, but she simply chose to ignore me as much as she could. It caused me alot of emotional pain and depression. This whole thing took many months to wear off.

It was so intense that I actually questioned if there were paranormal things at work, like if she cast a spell on me to get revenge or something for not paying attention to her. Yes, it was that crazy.

I am very thankful that I do not have these type of dreams anymore.

----------


## Phion

It has occurred to me many times.  I usually wake up with some faint sense of longing, and a kind of waning emotion that I attribute to the sudden disruption and void that I feel afterward.

----------


## SEALteammember

iv been a navy SEAL for 2 years now and i had a dream about falling in love with a blonde girl with light blue eyes i felt me holding her in my arms as she kissed my and told me to come back to her when the mission was all over i felt her kiss, her skin, and her heat. I took her to the pool and we swam together. I felt everything. I went to sleep twice that day just to see her again. I picked up right where I left off and the funny thing is, is that i miss her. I dont even know her name and i really dont want to believe the fact that shes not real i cant get her out of my head..She has to be real i felt it. i love her. please respond.

----------


## Scribblenaut

That sounds horrible. I can't imagine what that would feel like because it's never happened to me before. My dreams are like adventure children's movies. I'm usually a bit younger than I am now, but brave, strong, and righteous. I've been a boy just as often as a girl. I'm always the hero usually leading a small group of other kids on dangerous quests. I know it's kinda childish. I just turned 15. Maybe that's a sign that my subconsience is a bit childish? I don't mind really, my dreams are always extraordinarily vivid and creative, involving amazing far-away lands. I've never been in love or had a boyfriend even though I've been asked before.

----------


## benzilla04

I had this just last night.  ::shock::  Creepy. I remember I was in bed with this really good looking girl and we were spooning. Now.. *emberassing part* I lifted up the covers and she had a penis. So.. not the type of falling in love dream I had expected

----------


## TheWilster

I just created this account because it just happened to me. I even wrote it down in a notebook at an attempt to never forget about her. I never met her before, and i don't know where she came from or who she is. In my dream i was working with my brother and there was this VERY attractive girl leaning on something. I left my brother and put my arm around her and she did the same to me. We laughed and i told her she was beautiful. I then told her about my life and we talked during 85% of the dream. We then walked around holding hands continuing to talk about our lives. (i remember other details about the dream like that there was a boss telling us what job to do, and a red truck i was supposed to drive but left my brother to do it to talk to this girl.) The boss called us in and said we were done. The girl then gave me her number and a flash happened and i was at home viciously looking around for her number. I had texted her once before because in my dream i looked at my phone to see i had but she never responded. I guess i typed it in wrong or something. I asked my mom if she knew about where the number was and she didn't. Then i woke up and felt like shit. The first thing i thought of when i realize it was a dream was suicide. I remember so much about her. Small details like her nose and big ones too. This was REAL LOVE! I will never love like this in REAL LIFE i am sure.I miss her so much. I wish i could at least remember her name. I don't want to quit typing because i know the moment i do shes gone. Ill be back to my lonely life now that i know what love is. All those love songs make sense to me now. May sound corny but i may end up killing myself. i feel as if i lost someone i knew my whole life. Goodbye my first and only love.

----------


## SpykeTheGamer

I think it's kinda weird that literally just about 4-6 months ago, I had a dream that I had a girlfriend... What's weird about that is, that in the dream, I remember her name was Clara... About the same height as me...blonde... and just 3 months ago, I happened to actually get a girlfriend... my first too... and her name actually IS Clara...  ::shock::  In fact, she fits the description of the girl from my dream ENTIRELY. (and yeah we're still together.  ::D: ) 

 :Awesome Dance:

----------


## Killing

Hahaha, that's awesome, Nova!  ::D: 

I've had plenty of these dreams, they're so sweet, I like them. Makes me wonder if I'll ever feel the same way in real life...

----------


## Kikina07

My situation is kind of strange. The DC I was in love with rejected me (I was lucid then). He told me that he doesn't exist, but in my world he has a family (he meant a wife and a little son) and he was happy. He asked me not to change that.
Can someone explain what that could mean?

----------


## KylieSmiles

I often dream of love - last night was a little bit different. I don't remember how I met him. He never said a word. He looked at me with the most intense expression like he could see inside my soul, like everything was laid bare. I placed my left hand on his chest - strong, solid, warm. He was still looking at me intensely. He lifted my chin and kissed me. He wrapped his arms around me. I felt loved, secure, at peace. I remember his face though I've never seem him, I will remember his touch forever in case I meet him. 

If he's out there I hope he finds me. I don't feel depressed or suicidal or tortured like some here. I feel blessed and have this morning placed my hand over my heart and thanked the source that sent the dream to me.

----------


## KylieSmiles

I believe we are connected to our true loves across lifetimes. In this life he is with another. Perhaps you should be too and the essence of your spirit needs to know that?

----------


## Ewan

Most of the strange feelings you get are made up inside the dream, and it's more of the feeling you want rather than the thing I think.

----------


## JosephGrimm

I actually experienced something different, I fell in love in a dream with someone I knew in waking life.
I don't remember loving her before that dream.

----------


## kaye

so last night i was dreaming and i had this dream about this guy and i litarlly feel in love with him i havent stoped thinking about him all day long. i read that everyone in your dreams you've seen before. i think i might have a chance to find him ya know? i cant explain why i just love him! its crazy but i have to find him!

----------


## kaye

::?: 



> so last night i was dreaming and i had this dream about this guy and i litarlly feel in love with him i havent stoped thinking about him all day long. i read that everyone in your dreams you've seen before. i think i might have a chance to find him ya know? i cant explain why i just love him! its crazy but i have to find him!

----------


## streamyourlove

> Falling in love in my dreams are the most wonderful experiences I have ever had!
> I am a college student, I have never ever experienced true ''love'' in real life, sure I've had boyfriends, yes. But not love. I sometimes doubt it actually exists. I somethings think it is probably just a made up fairlytale from the movies, and won't happen to me. It seems too perfect.
> 
> Then I dream about it.
> In my dreams I experience _true love._ I'm not talking about anything sexual here, just love! The type of love where you have the most beautiful connection. It's something so strong you can't even explain. You can just be with each other, stare into each others eyes and know this is love. You can't pysically leave their side, you NEED them. This person completed you. It's like something you see in romance movies, I feel like Bella and he is Edward. I am Rose from Titanic, he is Jack. The amazing stuff i have watched oh so many times. I feel like I am a Classic Disney Princess! That is something I have never, ever experienced in real life. Only in my dreams can I feel this. It is also the only thing that makes me beleive and hope that this type of love does infact, live in reality too. That one day, I will find someone like I have found in my dreams.



I can agree with this post and relate as well.  I have been dreaming for years of a childhood love, my first love.  I am unsure if this girls is the energy or spirit of this girl (in this world) meeting me in lucid dreams, or if this spirit is my Guardian Angel, or True love or Soul Mate from a distant time or place or beyond.  For years I have tried to get closer to her in dreams, almost gain her approval in ways.  She has always slipped away at the last minute, smiling and knowing the time was not right.  But just recently we kissed, and kissed...and kissed.  The only way I can describe the experience was pure love.  A feeling I have not fully been able to recreate or experience outside of my dreams.  The feeling was pure bliss.  Like I had no worries or problems in the world, because i was with this spirit.  Almost like my body was pieced with another, creating one whole.  Like the quote above, I look at this as a very positive experience, and I feel grateful and fortunate for these experiences.

Though it is hard to leave that feeling in a dream (so to speak), i look at this as a teaching or lesson or knowledge of what awaits.  Maybe, A love in this world that I have yet to find, and as I progress with decisions that change my life in this world, I am able to get closer to that true feeling of love.  I also feel this love could be a connection to a past love, or eternal love that if I do not find in the waking world, the Love will be waiting for me when I leave this world and slip into the ether.

I hope I can experience this love in my current lifetime as I have a feeling the world would change for the better just for it existing.

I also hope all others on this Forum can experience this love, who may not have yet and know that it waits for all of us in this world or the next.  Love to all.

----------


## CharlesD

I had a dream recently where a woman was trying to help me get over the loss of my wife and I was filled with two feelings, missing my wife but being drawn to this woman who was trying to help me move on.  

My wife is very much alive though.  I woke up and was so thankful it was just a dream, but it made me confront the reality that we don't live forever and that someday I may have to move on after she's gone.  I just hope I'm really old when that happens.

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

Yes, been having these for 17 years since i last saw my real dream guy in grade 9. It ended with no  liable amends and broken contact.
Reason why he haunts me in my dreams and thoughts everyday til today. I am still hoping that we will meet again and make amends.
There's also a past life connection, and we are suppose to re-connect to make this stop.

----------


## Amurehna

I have dreams about a specific person who isn't anyone I know. It's created some problems for me. I've always had trouble defining my emotions when I'm awake. I'm not necessarily _unhappy_, but I can't say I've ever truly been happy. Most of the time I just sort of...exist. 
I had a dream where he showed me what joy felt like. Not mild happiness or contentment but true, blazing joy. I haven't quite been able to forgive him for contrasting it for me like he did.

----------


## Hydedoll

I've had recurring dreams for years about this guy I've never met in waking life but in my dreams he's always my husband or in some role close to me (I have a husband irl lol not the same person). It's really odd cuz the dreams are always really specific and I learn new details about him and his life in each dream. I always feel really happy in the dreams and he's usually walking beside me so I see him usually in my peripheral vision; often he's cheering me up when I'm in a bad mood over something in the dream or he's protecting me from some bad thing that happened. I would like to think he's a sort of guardian angel (I'm not religious but yea) and the only way he can reach out to me is in that unconscious state, kind of like giving me a sign he's there.  :smiley:

----------


## LilJay93

Just last night in my dream I see a girl that I've never seen before in life. She was amazing. She was beautiful, sweet, and I fell in love with her in my dream. I knew I was in love with her when she almost burned to death and I almost died knowing that she might not make it. I woke up wondering if this girl is real and hoping I can find her in real life. I really want to find her.

----------


## xXxArtistxXx

i remember having a dream w/ a wife... it was weird sauce lol  ::shock::

----------


## Bharmo

I've had a couple of dreams in which I fell in love with a dream girl I didn't know and wake up with mixed feelings of euphoria and loss, but a couple of months ago had a different one:
A girl (13) that I know in RL approached me in a dream after a public event to ask me if it was a good idea to marry that same day a boy she was in love with. I was quite embarrassed as I don't like to tell anyone what they should do with their lives, so I looked around trying to think what to say and saw a 15 years old boy that I didn't know, and thought to my self "This is the boy! So these two are in love!!" And just wake up.
I opened my eyes awake and realized I was feeling their infatuation myself, even though I was not in the dream any more. I was like "WHAT THE ... ?!?!?" And the feeling stayed for a couple of hours.
 :Oh noes: 
I guess I did swap character point of view before I woke up (as so many times happens in dreams) and I don't remember. The other options are: I fell in love in a dream with a 13 years old girl or with a 15 years old boy, and I don't like these options, being myself a 33 years old man.
 ::D:

----------


## SaNoviaH

It happens to me all the time...I fall in love with these great men in my dreams and when I wake up I am deeply saddened and have even cried a few times. It is what I wish for in real life but can only seem to find it in dreams so I want to hold on to it because it seems unattainable in real life.

----------


## SaNoviaH

I completely agree

----------


## oniman7

My take on this: I have felt horror in dreams before. Pure shots of adrenaline, anger. Hormones creating feelings I don't understand in my dreams. 

So why would love be any different? A dose of something like oxytocin. 

I had a dream once in high school where I was on a bus with a girl. I don't know her name, don't remember what she looked like, and she wasn't somebody I knew in real life. I felt love, happiness, etc. It was a nice autumn day with sappy golden light coming in through the trees. There was no commitment, no problems, no work, not even a real personality, just the feeling of being happy and accepted. I can still remember a glimpse of the feeling if I try hard enough.

----------


## PalmDreamer

I completely agree with oniman7. My dreaming experience seems to back this up in my opinion.

----------


## zarmeda

> Obviously this thread has been done before, but I think it needs refreshing.
> 
>   Most, if not all of us, have probably "fallen in love" with someone in a dream, waking up wishing we were back in the dream, when later, we wonder at our infatuation. Some of us have dream after dream about the same person. And some of us have even lucidly fallen in love. Besides being an interesting experience (or strange if you have a wife) there are times where waking up is a literal nightmare, a paradise lost. I thought it might be interesting to hear some stories of this, and of people who literally have someone to look forward to at night. To further deepen the discussion, is lucidly falling in love a healthy or safe way to enjoy your nights?



does sound interesting

----------


## tripo

> is lucidly falling in love a healthy or safe way to enjoy your nights?



well to me it's obviously a good way to enjoy the nights but the prob lies when waking up and finding out that it was just a dream, it's just so frustrating  ::cry::

----------


## Fenix6789

So after reading a few of the posts on here I just wanted to say I am glad I am not alone. 

I have been dreaming of the same man for over three years now. It doesn't happen every day and I have a high suspicion that it is due to the loneliness I feel in real life. I have never actually seen his face either. 

In my dreams he is the perfect person I could ever have chosen. Patient with me and sees the best in me. Heck he chases me half way across dream worlds when I am being difficult. He protects me and is a partner, I constantly dream I am some kind of military person saving the world. 

Together we have three beautiful children and a house near the sea that I have drawn, the home not the children. I guess the thing I hate most is the waking up part because I feel at home there. Although when I am awake I always wonder if its real, usually decide its not, and if I will have a relationship like that one day. I am thuroughly in love with the man and I have even told him so in a dream which is out of context for me since I never tell anyone I love them not even my family.

Thanks for listening and sorry if there are multiple posts my iPhone keeps messing up,

Kayla

----------


## s281

just had a dream like this im in a relationship, but met a random girl in my dream was a very dark setting industrial/military type future like, she worked there and I don't know why I showed up there merely by accident and the front gate greeted by guns and spot lights I saluted with the military salute and got in said something about disposal bla bla. anyways I walk in meet this amazing girl perfect figure beautiful no makeup shy looking said hi very shy but I felt something at that moment,scene cut off shes gone  continued on to whatever I was doin only to meet her up later on somewere in the complex we talked laugh felt a strong connection looking into each others eyes silent smiling then out of nowere im in another setting shes gone im trying to look for her nothing I go back to the complex and its like she finds me cause in every occasion we meet up shes like looking out for me as well am I, and when she finds me she gives me a little wave and smiles  :smiley:  I wake up from the dream and want to sleep again to meet her up again miraculously I meet her again I woke up several times but every time succesfull in finding her again everytime both of us looking for each other its amazing how real it can feel that your in love like silent love nothing has to be said you both just know it now I cant wait to fall asleep again its like an obsession ive had dreams like this before but haven't tought about others like this one. she was like the perfect girl I cant describe her just beauty!

----------


## s281

after writing it down kinda helps to forget about it and just look back and smile :smiley:   weird and im not much of a talk about your dreams kinda person this dream was just so real had to keep a record

----------


## fogelbise

Welcome s281!(and others)...Isn't it wonderful that you can have those deep feelings in your dreams? I had a dream a few months back where it felt like love at first sight and after losing her she found me and as soon as we started kissing I became lucid. It was magical. It is good you & I were able to move on though. I do have a recurring character that I look forward to seeing but thankfully she doesn't interfere with my waking life relationships!

----------


## ObeyMySwag

I had a dream last night that really confused me and made me think alittle..im a senior in highschool now but In my dream I was older.. but not by much...probably just going to college. I was in a hotel room with this other girl. She was gorgeous with long blonde hair. I remember specifically that she was younger than me, but not by much. She swore to me that she wasn't "like that" (meaning she wasnt a lesbian) when I tried flirting with her. I don't know why we were together in a hotel room or why I was even there at all! But during my dream Im pretty sure I knee exactly why I was there and who she was... it probably wasn't an important detail and that's why I forgot.. but anyways it started storming and I'm not sure why the storm was so scary for me, in waking life Iove storms, but in the dream it frightened me.. but then the girl grabbed my hands and held me and promised that she'd keep me safe... the emotions I felt for her were so strong.. I felt nothing but love for her in that moment in my dream, then I remember myself saying to her "are you sure you aren't like that?" Ans she only smiled and held me even closer.. then I woke up. And now looking back on my dream I'm wondering how I can have such strong feelings for someone I've never even met.. does she exist? Is this dream something that's going to happen? Am I going to meet her in my near future? I feel such a connection with this girl in my dream its crazy.. I feel like I know her, but I've never met her.. and now I miss her and hope she's in my dream again!! This is the weirdest feeling I've ever had..

----------


## JakeB

I've had both lucid and normal dreams in which I fell in love. Both type are extremely enjoyable, though I do enjoy lucid dreams a bit more, for the obvious reason of being able to make my own decisions.  :smiley:  Falling in love dreams with people who don't exist can be disappointing to me for the next couple of days, but having dreams about someone I know (whether I know them well or not) cause me to be downright depressed, especially if they are different in the dream than they are in real life. I have recently tried talking to a girl who I dreamed about (and fell in love with her dream-self) with little success of actually managing to engage in any lasting conversation  :Sad:  (though I did try very hard. Now I wish I would've never tried though because it makes it more sad to me.) In fact, last night I was dreaming and suddenly realized I had control over it, and started to form a dream about her. However, I accidentally woke up a few seconds later. Despite the feeling of disappointment for the next day or week or however long the feeling lasts, I feel as though it would be worth it if I could have falling-in-love dreams every night. They are by far my favorite type of dreams, and I would very much love to find a way to consistently have dreams like this.

----------


## fogelbise

Welcome JakeB!  the euphoria can be so strong in these dreams but I wonder is it mostly good or is it mostly bad in the long run. Mine have always been positive and I seem to be able to look at them as simply dreams so that I don't read too much into them. But maybe I should, who knows? I see you already have a good number of lucid dreams under your belt, how did you start lucid dreaming?

----------


## JakeB

Thank you fogelbise.  :smiley:  Yes the euphoria is very strong, and I might agree that may be mostly bad in the long run, but trying to create similar dreams is... addicting to say the least, at least to me. And I do agree that they are most likely just dreams, but there is always that good feeling that I want to return to again and again. I'm sure I shouldn't be spending too much time thinking about them, but I feel that if I can return to those dreams consistently (which I can't at this time, though I have been trying to learn and have gotten steadily better) that it can be a way of feeling good unconditionally, because I am not thinking at all about things going on in my life. And the 15 lucid dreams may not be 100% accurate, but those are all that I can remember (and some only barely.) I started lucid dreaming on accident, really. I was in the middle of a normal dream and suddenly realized I was actually dreaming, and kind of woke up inside my dream. It started off with me having little control, I could stop things from happening if I wished hard enough and I could change somewhat of the way I am acting. I've gotten to the point now where I am able to completely change everything about the dream, including the setting, the mood, the people around me, and more. The only problem with that, though, is that I often accidentally wake up. I see that you have recently gotten back into lucid dreaming. What are some good methods that you have found to do this consistently?

----------


## TimeDragon97

This is really the major reason why I want to learn to lucid dream. I'd only felt physical attraction up until last September. I had just moved and was attending a new school, so I decided to "scope out the ass" (I was 15; cut me some slack). There was one girl who stood out from the rest. She made me feel differently. These feelings were so foreign to me. I've pretty much been in love with her ever since (call it infatuation or a crush or whatever; I call it love). There was one dream I had... she said she liked me back. We were together for the rest of the dream.

I want that sort of dream again. I want to be with her in my dreams because I can't be with her in real life (I kinda screwed up and she has a boyfriend).

----------


## ParadoxOwl

> This is really the major reason why I want to learn to lucid dream. I'd only felt physical attraction up until last September. I had just moved and was attending a new school, so I decided to "scope out the ass" (I was 15; cut me some slack). There was one girl who stood out from the rest. She made me feel differently. These feelings were so foreign to me. I've pretty much been in love with her ever since (call it infatuation or a crush or whatever; I call it love). There was one dream I had... she said she liked me back. We were together for the rest of the dream.
> 
> I want that sort of dream again. I want to be with her in my dreams because I can't be with her in real life (I kinda screwed up and she has a boyfriend).



I don't think I could handle constantly losing someone I love that much, it would eat me up inside.

----------


## fogelbise

> Thank you fogelbise.  Yes the euphoria is very strong, and I might agree that may be mostly bad in the long run, but trying to create similar dreams is... addicting to say the least, at least to me. And I do agree that they are most likely just dreams, but there is always that good feeling that I want to return to again and again. I'm sure I shouldn't be spending too much time thinking about them, but I feel that if I can return to those dreams consistently (which I can't at this time, though I have been trying to learn and have gotten steadily better) that it can be a way of feeling good unconditionally, because I am not thinking at all about things going on in my life. And the 15 lucid dreams may not be 100% accurate, but those are all that I can remember (and some only barely.) I started lucid dreaming on accident, really. I was in the middle of a normal dream and suddenly realized I was actually dreaming, and kind of woke up inside my dream. It started off with me having little control, I could stop things from happening if I wished hard enough and I could change somewhat of the way I am acting. I've gotten to the point now where I am able to completely change everything about the dream, including the setting, the mood, the people around me, and more. The only problem with that, though, is that I often accidentally wake up. I see that you have recently gotten back into lucid dreaming. What are some good methods that you have found to do this consistently?



Hi JakeB, I don't know if you want to change up too much as it sounds like you have a good amount of control in your dreams. If you accidentally wake up check out stabilization methods such as spinning if you start to feel the dream fade to prolong a dream; when you find yourself back in bed, keeping your waking body still and then sit up with your dream body or roll out of bed with your dream body to re-enter a dream (thanks Meskhetyw), or a difficult one without practice or a good level of lucidity is to constantly notice gravity, lack of gravity or warped gravity common in the dream world as it is supposed to keep you in the dream longer (thanks Hukif). So again, I am not sure how much you want to change but to answer your question: I find SSILD effective to induce lucid dreams, for fundamentals I like Lidybug's Clear Light Perspective thread  and Sageous' 9 page thread Lucid Dreaming Fundamentals (thank you Lidybug and Sageous).

Back to falling in love in dreams, I am not sure either if it is mostly bad or good in long run, but it sure is captivating. I had a dream last night on the other end of the love spectrum where I met a woman, fooled around, but it just didn't have the passion or love that is felt in other dreams(or real life). Felt like a lesson that such "hook ups" are not very fulfilling in the end without love, though they can be fun in the moment.

----------


## JakeB

> Hi JakeB, I don't know if you want to change up too much as it sounds like you have a good amount of control in your dreams. If you accidentally wake up check out stabilization methods such as spinning if you start to feel the dream fade to prolong a dream; when you find yourself back in bed, keeping your waking body still and then sit up with your dream body or roll out of bed with your dream body to re-enter a dream (thanks Meskhetyw), or a difficult one without practice or a good level of lucidity is to constantly notice gravity, lack of gravity or warped gravity common in the dream world as it is supposed to keep you in the dream longer (thanks Hukif). So again, I am not sure how much you want to change but to answer your question: I find SSILD effective to induce lucid dreams, for fundamentals I like Lidybug's  and Sageous' 9 page thread  (thank you Lidybug and Sageous).
> 
> Back to falling in love in dreams, I am not sure either if it is mostly bad or good in long run, but it sure is captivating. I had a dream last night on the other end of the love spectrum where I met a woman, fooled around, but it just didn't have the passion or love that is felt in other dreams(or real life). Felt like a lesson that such "hook ups" are not very fulfilling in the end without love, though they can be fun in the moment.



Thank you for the tips, I will be sure to try them out! I haven't looked too deep yet into lucid dreaming because it always came fairly easily and wasn't as important to me, but lately I have been thinking about it a lot. 
Thanks!

----------


## tomorrowland12

Hi,

_Two month ago I had a beautiful dream where I could control things in it about falling in love with a woman I didn't know. If someone could help me out that would be nice. I’m warning you guys that it is around 1000 words so if you want to be entertained go ahead. So here’s my story!_  

I'm 21 in real life, but in that dream I could felt that I was a little older, probably around my mid-20. When I looked myself, I could see that I was wearing a shirt/tie with a pant and I think I had a suitcase as well. It was probably in the afternoon so I think I just finished working. Please note that my dream only started as I walk through that bus so I don't know what happened to me before that moment. 

As I walk in the bus I start sitting down beside a gorgeous woman. She had light blond hair, absolutely stunning green eyes and was relatively skinny. I think she probably was around 5' / 5'2 tall and weight around 100lbs. 

The bus I took is usually the one I take to go home in real life. As I came in the bus near this beautiful and attractive lady, I looked in her eyes; smiled and she did the same to me. The moment I sat down, she asked me if I went in the same elementary school as her. I replied that I'm sorry and I really don't know who she is but right after I said that, she could tell me the name of my elementary school with my name exactly. I thought for a moment about the classmate I met in elementary school back in the days and I couldn’t associate her face with someone I met 9 years ago. At the beginning I was shocked about how she knew those information but as we kept talking I felt more comfortable around her.

_To understand the setting of the conversations, last summer I went on a trip alone to France visiting my family for about 1 month and a half before returning to Canada in real life.
_
So I started talking to her and taking some news about what she has done with her life and what she is up to this summer. She then told me she will actually go to France /Europe in the next week for about a month and a half. While we were talking we made a lot of eye contacts and I touched her hands and her arm as well during that conversation. As we were talking about that country, I could feel that the love at first sight I felt for her was completely mutual and I could feel her love for me, which is pretty strange since I never had any relationship in my life before. 

I knew I missed my bus stop but I didn’t want to go off that bus since I didn’t want this conversation to end. We were probably in the bus for an hour or so before the bus start taking another route.  I noticed that they weren’t any construction work outside so when I asked the bus driver why he took a detour, he told me it was to make the overall trip shorter. I was pissed at first because due to that detour, I missed my stop so at that moment I told myself I won’t lose anything if I kept talking to her and didn’t give a single fuck about where I was in my city. 

As we kept talking together something strange happen: the two seats were merging together. We became closer and closer to the point where one seat remained so she had to seat on me. I then asked her phone number to contact her again and took my cellphone (which is the same I have in real life) and saved it in my contact. Then, before I leaved, I cheek kissing her, then, as I removed my face, I looked in her eyes, smiled, approach my face near hers, took my hand to her head and started kissing her passionately. At that exact moment, I could feel all the love in the world. It was the most beautiful emotion I had in my entire life and I could project our relationship in a couple of years to last very long, how we looked like when we were older/elder and to be a good one for both of us. It was during that projection of us when we were older that I woke up with my heart beating at a fast pace.

I could feel every beat; I could feel that strong emotion when I was in my bed.  I could remember every possible detail about that dreams, about the kiss and the touch of her skin so I wrote down this dream so I can read it again once I’ll forget it and I decide to share it with you guys. I don’t know what was that dream’s meaning or signification for my life but I do know that when the time will come, I will be ready to commit myself into a long, durable, faithful relationship with that special someone.  During that conversation, it is weird but I could felt what she was thinking at the same time. I could get out of my point of view and see me talking at the same time through her eyes. That’s why I think that I was just talking to myself the entire dream through the form of a lady I could possibly love, share stories and commit myself to her in real life.

Thanks to this forum, I learn that I’m not the only one dreaming about giving/receiving love from someone we don’t know and when we woke up, that strong emotion stays with us. This one has stayed for a week with me before I could move on. I was happy at that time even thought I knew it was just a dream but at least I had a sample of what a happy relationship/married life would be.  

Thank you for reading my story and any insight/tips of what I could apply in my life would be really appreciated!

----------


## HPerky

So this sounds really weird but I had a dream where I fell in love with someone and we had gotten together and all that good stuff ( you know the little girl from kickass?. Imagine her at the age of 20 or so) then she moved away( temporary dream move) and turns out she was pregnant and died during the birthing process in a hospital somewhere and now that I'm awake I can't help but feel really depressed.

----------


## Carabas

I've been dreaming off and on about the same DC for about 15 years. She (or he, occasionally) has different names and appearances depending on the setting, and I've dreamed about falling in love with DCs other than her too, but this one character keeps reappearing. Even though she's my 'dream girl', a lot of the dreams are about less than ideal relationships - we'll fight, cheat, break up, die and leave the other in mourning or wind up haunting each other. And even when things are working out, the dreams usually aren't sexual or even particularly romantic; most of the time we're either busy with some mission or communicating long-distance. But during the dream I always think of her as 'the one.'

I've never really known what to make of those dreams, so it's good to see how common this sort of dream is.

----------


## TeraMelos420

Ladies and gentlemen, i am the biggest dream romantic you might ever know. i think romance is cheesy, i do not believe in "True Love" yet, I'm lucky if i don't dream of falling with a complete stranger. Practically every month i have anywhere from one to six dreams of falling in love with complete and utterly beautiful strangers. Some months i might go without one of these dreams, and those are good months, when my waking life feels somewhat complete or satisfactory. Usually when i meet a new girl that i start seeing in waking life, i might go without the dreams for a bit. Sometimes the dreams will make me fall in love with someone i am seeing or am acquainted with in waking life.
    The reason i say "biggest dream romantic", is because ever since i could remember these dreams have haunted and blessed me with feelings of love, pain and longing, (extreme exaggerations of those emotions) things i might have only felt in rare moments in waking life. (Now i don't really think i am the biggest dream romantic, its safe to say i'm up there with the top 100. ;P). These dreams began from when i first started watching television and going to school. Even as a child i had these dreams about girls my age or sometimes older, sometimes class mates from the waking reality, sometimes complete dreamy strangers (and when i was younger a few television celebrities as well). One of the earliest i can remember from childhood was of a girl on a pier in a Key West type setting, don't remember much detail other than the heavy emotions and me asking for her phone number (i must've been no older than 6 ridiculous as this sounds), i even remember waking and trying to remember the number but failing to remember anything past the first couple of digits, then giving up.. a heartbroken 6 year old. I laugh thinking about how young i started having these dreams. 
    Being twenty one years old now seems not much different, when it comes to dreams. Its not usually the same re-occuring girl, though at one point in my young life i remember there being one re-occuring girl, or maybe she was real i don't quite remember. I know that a 6 year old dreaming of love sounds quite absurd, but i assure you i was confused by this as a child, as i grew older i started to become more familiar with what the emotions in the dreams were considered (being "in love"), not to mention these type of dreams have stayed with me, lingering even in my waking life, making me long to change my world in my waking life, to do something different, something dreamy.. Often my best dreams take place in a party like setting, or in a "getting right out of high school setting" The school appearing as a blend of all my old schools (even now while i'm in college), the town appearing as a blend of everywhere i've been, or an exaggeration of places i've been, even places i've never been. 
    Just turned 5 a.m in florida where i type this (class at 1p.m) Something about my dream just awhile ago caused me to wake and google "dreams of falling in love with strangers". Funny thing is tonight is one of the nights i had no romantic dreams, but still something about the dream i just had gave me this nostalgia of my teen years, a longing that reminded me of the dreams where i fall "in love". Then i found this site, and found this particular blog, or w.e it is. Now, i've known for a while i can't be the only one having this type of feeling about dream characters, but its comforting to see all these post. I too suffer from heartache, from the countless girls and women who have haunted and blessed my dreams growing up. 
    I want to believe that these people exist in some reality or another, and scientifically speaking its possible considering the infinitude of the omniverse (multiple universe theory), these people can quite possibly exist if not in our own reality, in another. I also want to believe that the reason we share dreams with these lovers from other worlds is due to connections from past lives, (a lover from a past life trying to reconnect to you in a new form), which can be confusing but the emotion is there, and real is only what we interpret... ramble ramble ramble

----------


## eleveneleven

> I want to believe that these people exist in some reality or another, and scientifically speaking its possible considering the infinitude of the omniverse (multiple universe theory), these people can quite possibly exist if not in our own reality, in another. I also want to believe that the reason we share dreams with these lovers from other worlds is due to connections from past lives, (a lover from a past life trying to reconnect to you in a new form), which can be confusing but the emotion is there, and real is only what we interpret... ramble ramble ramble



Hey, I've never really been one to share my dreams on forums - never actually thought about it before, but my dream last night has lead me here. 

After an intensely vivid set of dreams last night, I found myself in the arms of someone who I really felt I had known, and had lost some time before. I cried and cried and cried - I had missed this guy - and I couldn't understand why I was crying but at the same time some part of me knew why. I also knew that the dream had a limited life span which made me cry even more.

I once explored a past life under hypnosis, and it is an experience that will stay with me for the rest of my life. Currently I'm 23 years old, in a 5 year very loving and well balanced relationship with my partner (of the same sex), but I guess nothing really prepared me for experiencing loving a woman, and having children in the life past. And being Belgian...of all nationalities. It was confronting and extremely intense, but I'd highly recommend it for anyone who's reading this and hasn't yet delved the depths.

I guess my point is that my dream lover last night (the only person I can recall ever having so strong a love for in a dream despite my awake-time love circumstances) intuitively felt like someone from a time past. I don't know...might have been, maybe not...but either way I'll be interested to see how my future dreams pan out.

----------


## RobiZ

Once (like 4 years ago) i had a dream where i fell in love with a girl , but i didn't even seen her. I always felt her presence in the dream and i knew that she was perfect etc. It was pretty confusing and weird when i woke up. Like i felt that feeling of love to her, but i never really knew her or saw her. Well and i've never got that dream or dream about her again. 
It's sometimes hard to overcome the feelings that come from the dreams ( as they are induced by your body and really powerful, and sometimes stays there for a long time), but it just fades after a longer time.

----------


## sanctum

It's always so sad to wake up, but it's a delicious pain. That moment on waking when you're disoriented and unsure of what just happened...and then like you've been stumbling in the dark and accidentally hit the light switch, everything you just did suddenly comes flooding in.  It makes me ache, of course, but it's also so nice to get that feeling of love, even for a little bit. Depending on who it is and what the nature of the feelings are, it usually means for me a representation of attraction not quite physically manifest, or just an opportunity to reflect on what love means to me. Things like that. I don't think it's damaging as long as you don't start wanting that reality more than this one.

----------


## WhyAmINaked

I don't have enough knowledge of dreams to contribute too much, but I know I've gotten pretty annoyed with someone in a dream to the point it sets the mood for me the rest of the day.

Perhaps oversimplifying things, but since it's possible to feel irritation, I won't rule out loving someone in a dream -- or, at least based on the comments I've read so far, infatuation and affection at the least. Although, in my personal opinion, complex emotions like love or hate is something that requires fostering; base emotions like anger doesn't have that same evolution. Either way, pretty trippy to think about.

----------


## ABeautifulDream

I agree. After dreaming of falling in love could be healthy and unhealthy. It lets you experience feelings and emotions you haven't felt before or  would like to feel. It leaves you wanting more. It gives you pleasure and comfort dreaming of it but at the same time when you wake up and realize it was just another dream it affects you emotionally and or physiologically. We have all experienced it before, the deep sadness and disillusion we get after waking up from that beautiful dream. I too dreamed of it last night. One of the best dreams I have ever had.... Even though its a little strange. I'll tell you my dream in detail. So there was a big tsunami that flooded the U.S. and me and my mother were a few of the lucky survivors. We ran away to some urban place I really have no idea where, but we soon found out that there was a man following us so we tried running as fast as we could to somewhere safe. I could run as fast for I had just gone grocery shopping and spent the little money we had on food. So I was holding on to the bags for dear life, when I run right into a soccer field were some guys are playing soccer. I couldn't run anymore so I just collapsed on to the ground. Me and my mom got separated, she ran in a different direction. So a guy see's me and runs over to me to help me. This is where I fall In love with him. It was basically love at first sight. Before I know it he is trying to help me up. I soon remembered that a man was following me and my mother and told the guy I had to go. He offered in walking me home but I told him I don't really have a home and need to look for my mother.  But still he was hard headed and wanted to help. So I walk back to the direction my mother ran and I soon find its a big hill. Me and him try to walk up the hill several times but its impossible. Then I look over and see a figure move under some leaves, I run to to it to soon find a little boy who had fell off his bike and I help the little boy get up. The guy Im in love with soon comes to help too. But then 2 little girls Come and take him. I'm guessing those where his little sisters. I don't know. It was soon very dark and I need to look for a place to stay. I soon saw an abandoned complex and looked for a room to rest. He followed along. It was a 5 room complex and I looked in each room but It seemed to all be busy . Then I notice clothing I recognize. It's my moms! My mom had been looking for the same place to sleep in and took the room. Then my dog comes out of nowhere and I unhook her from her leash which she is tied. I tell him my mother is here and I'm decided to spend the night here. He said good because he would look after us so he too would spend the night here. Soon my mom comes in the door and is happy to see me. Then she sees the guy and asks who is he. I just say a friend but he says boyfriend. Lol. So from their the journey of our love begins. I get to know him more and the more I know him the more I fall for him and turns into someone I can't live without. He looks over my mom, the dog, and me. It's such a weird dream but I loved the sensation it gave me. Although I never knew the guys name and isn't see his face. Hope one day I actually stop dreaming of falling in love but actually do fall in love. Strange how a simple dream can affect you.

----------


## DreamscapeGoat

I feel emotional just reading this thread.  I want to hug every single person that's posted.

As for my own story, I've never _truly_ fallen in love, per se, but I have had true emotions flesh themelves out in dreams before.  I've had multiple dreams with a very good friend of mine, and in each one, my emotions seem to release themselves from the lockbox, and out comes my true feelings.  Yeah, it hurts a bit when I have to wake up, but it's then I really see, if you get what I mean.

I have realized now that I really do have feelings for her.  I have also accepted the fact that I can't handle a relationship.  I guess the dreams have helped me to be at peace with myself.

----------


## womble

This happend to me last night and i woke up feeling horrible. I mean i did not want to do anything at all but meet this girl in my dream. She was so beautiful in my dream but i cant explain what she looked like in my dream to anyone but myself. I think it might be bad because it makes me refuse to accept reality and not talk to anyone and it makes me grumpy and angry torward people. But when im dreaming its like being in heavin with her. Just a massive wave of love.

----------


## feebs

My dreams are becoming very real and the feelings in them are very real, i have been dreaming of this man who i have fallen in love with but have never met but i know everything about him, at first i thought it was just one of those dreams where my mind has made up a person and gave them all the traits i would want in a man but it recently has become more and he has traits i would never of gave him but im finding him more attractive everytime we meet in my dreams, im finding myself looking in my awake time to find him and its sort of becoming an obsession.
I feel i need to meet this person but have no idea how..lol
The last dream of him it was as if it is a punishment to never know him in reality .

----------


## Theepicdreamer

I have a girl. In my dreams. Recurring dreams. She's sort of an emotional advisor for me. I'm head over heels for her. She appears often in my dreams, always when I'm lucid, and whenever I daywalk.

The first dream i experienced extreme time dialation. It lasted 2 years. Since then i've had recurring dreams with her

Recently I found her look-alike on line. I was fucking in love which is was stupid. So like, yeah. I lowered myself down to a normal level of friendship. She knows she looks like Drew, and it annoys her that I compare them, Even though I don't anymore.

----------


## JadeGreen

> I have a girl. In my dreams. Recurring dreams. She's sort of an emotional advisor for me. I'm head over heels for her. She appears often in my dreams, always when I'm lucid, and whenever I daywalk.
> 
> The first dream i experienced extreme time dialation. It lasted 2 years. Since then i've had recurring dreams with her



Sounds like a dream guide to me.

Now here is an interesting take on the story. I have my main dream guide (female) and a sort of second dream guide (male) and the two are lovers. I've never taken that much of an interest in loving dream characters. Though it's happened before in non-lucid dreams where I meet a girl, we fall in love, then have her break my heart before waking up in tears. And I always have fun telling people how this story ends:

*Sob* I was having this dream where I *Sob* met this girl and we fell in love *Sob* and we went to this restaurant together *Sob* but then she left me for *Sob* some other guy.  ::morecrying:: 

my parents:  :Uhm:   ::wtf:: 

The reason being that to me falling in love with a dream character always sort of felt like being fourteen again and having an imaginary boy/girlfriend. Even though this person that you've created is perfect and amazing in every way, you just feel empty keeping them around.

----------


## OneUp

dang dude that sounds pretty deep

----------


## Shor

This is not exactly about "falling in love", but more like feeling motherly love.
I dreamed once I was pregnant. And I'm not the type of person who longs for having a child or something like that. 
Anyway, I remember being in a horrible turmoil throughout the dream because I did not want the kid. I was crying, yelling, being confused and depressed (yeah, it was a strong, pretty complex and vivid dream), shouting at everyone I could meet that this kid is ruining my plans. My pregnancy was fast coming to the 'end' and I didn't know what to do. But then I remember someone almost hitting my belly with a ball, and me putting my hands around it to protect my not-yet-born baby. Starting then, I kind of began to accept the though that I'll give birth, and even though I was still uneasy about this, it wasn't as bad as before. Also, somehow in the dream I knew I was going to have a baby girl.

Well, when I woke up, the first thing I did was jumping up and putting my hands on my belly, checking and if I still had the kid, not because I was afraid I might be pregnant but because I actually wanted to see if she was okay. When I realized my baby is gone, that it wasn't real, I felt horrible. Like, really, really horrible.

----------


## Wasatch

I had something like this happen to me back in 2007.  I was living on campus and spontaneously began dreaming about a guy who lived in another dorm.  He wasn't someone I knew personally, I'd just seen him around campus and hadn't even really liked him.  But the dreams became so real, and freakishly accurate -- like I dreamed one night that he had a hole through his foot, and the next day he was walking around with a crutch.  The most shocking thing to me was that a short time after the dreams began, I was told by a classmate that this guy had a crush on me in real life.  He began coming by my dorm room for little things, like borrowing costume make-up at Halloween, and I overheard him asking his friend once what my name was and what did he know about me, etc.  The dreams were nightly by then, and I didn't know what to make of it -- it was just too strange.  Was there a purpose to the dreams, was I supposed to go get to know him?  But we were such different people, and it all felt vaguely creepy, so I tried to stay away from him in real life, even though I did secretly become sort of limerent toward him.  And in the end, the dreams just stopped on their own.  There seems to have been no purpose behind it.  And worst of all, it distracted me from pursuing someone else that I was genuinely interested in at the time, who was interested in me as well.  :Sad:

----------


## Soulless

I never fall in love in dreams. Most of my interaction in dreams that can be somewhat similar to love is general affection of spending time and fascination with someone else, which is far and away from the mad love that so many others seem to regard. 

The only thing I could say would be my recurring DC, the Kind Man. I don't think he's much of a dream-guide or a lover or anything like that, though. I feel that dream stuff is pathological once it gets in the way of your functioning... If you are not feeding/clothing/etc. yourself because of dreams, then yeah we got a problem... Other than that, whatever, humans will do as they please.

----------


## Myke Gregory

I saw my current GF in a dream before I even met her.
I wish i could have seen my face when i saw her! haha. She added me as a friend on myspace (I know right, MYSPACE)

----------


## Stormwave

I'm going through an incredibly depressing time at the minute. I've just started on Lithium which seems to have made everything even worse.

One thing I keep getting, almost every night, is a falling in love dream. Every time I wake up, I am devastated that it isn't real. It's strange though, since I'm married, to be having these dreams, but they keep happening, again and again and again.

Every time I wake up is like losing someone I love, it's horrible.

Does anyone else get repetitive versions like this?

----------


## sanctum

I'm not having them currently, but I have in the past. I know exactly what you mean. For a few minutes there, you've found someone that makes everything right with the world. And nothing is more crushing than waking up and realizing that that was never the case.

----------


## Tygar

I have a bit of the reverse situation.  I fell in love with my current wife, back when we were in grade school.  Then we dated in high school to early college.  Be broke up, she moved away and got married and I got married.  I used to dream about her constantly.  I assume it was because I missed her so much. 

As for falling in love with a dream character; in my opinion all of your dream characters are created by your imagination, expectations, and experiences.  So, your DCs are really just part of you.  Thereby, you are in love with yourself.  It is always good to love yourself.   ::hug::

----------


## FreeUnity

> Obviously this thread has been done before, but I think it needs refreshing.
> 
>   Most, if not all of us, have probably "fallen in love" with someone in a dream, waking up wishing we were back in the dream, when later, we wonder at our infatuation. Some of us have dream after dream about the same person. And some of us have even lucidly fallen in love. Besides being an interesting experience (or strange if you have a wife) there are times where waking up is a literal nightmare, a paradise lost. I thought it might be interesting to hear some stories of this, and of people who literally have someone to look forward to at night. To further deepen the discussion, is lucidly falling in love a healthy or safe way to enjoy your nights?



Similar experiences, this only ever happens with people I previously like in real life. But they always feel so real that when you wake up it's kind of hard not to wish it could happen in real life. I always like dreams like these but feel relatively sad when I wake up to see that they were only just dreams.

----------


## TheFeels

When I watch TV, I get emotionally attached to people. I don't know why, maybe their character or just their body. One such person is Maggie Greene, from the walking dead. In a dream once I fell in love with someone so hard that when I woke up in tears knowing I've been ripped away from her. The woman didn't look like her but Maggie reminds me of her. My mom ran into my room and thought I was crazy. I'm only fifteen so I wonder if this is normal. It wasn't a sexual relationship but a loving one, she made me feel safe. It wasn't till the end of the dream that I realized I was dreaming. The last I saw of this woman was she exited out if the door. It wasn't Maggie, but her character gives me the same feeling. I feel I would do anything to protect her, the dream girl and Maggie. I hope this reality where your dreams exist is real because that means that some version of me is so happy, safe and loved. I haven't had a girl in years, someone I liked that liked me back. It's such a distinct feeling, a touch of an angel. I pray that one day I'll find someone who makes me feel this way. I'm a guy who only has friends, not a girlfriend or crush. I'm lonely to say the least, but when I see her it makes me hopeful that one day I will experience that love. Just livin off the land, sitting on the porch with her in my arms, whoever she is. I pray so fervently that I will meet someone like her soon , but I will wait an eternity as long as I know I will meet her. Y'all can discredit me sayin I'm to young to have experience love. I may never have experienced sexual live but I have emotional. I hope that one day I will be as lucky as my alternate self and he would be jealous of me. I hope all of you can find your dream mate and spend forever with them.

----------


## WavvesWavves

I recently had a dream about falling in love, about a month after I've just stopped hearing from my girlfriend, who I was completely in love with. It's been bothering me because she struggles with depression and I've been extremely worried, but last night I had a dream where I was in a state where I didn't even know she existed, and met someone who was somewhat similar to her, but was relatively different in appearance (not in terms of body type or anything, just things like short blue and black hair, taller, minor stuff like that.) We fell in love almost immediately,  not unlike me and my current girlfiend, and the next two days in that dream I was the happiest I've been in weeks. Needless to say, waking up was painful at best, but not because I "lost" someone I loved, but because it was the first I had some peace of mind in a while. Seeing as the two events (not hearing from my girlfriend and the dream about falling in love) were most likely related in some way, I've narrowed it down to two meanings, either I need to move on and I'll find someone else, or that things will eventually get better but things in our relationship will be different. Although both are somewhat bittersweet (the former more so than the latter), I'll probably end up waiting and see which of the two comes first.

----------


## OneUp

> I have a girl. In my dreams. Recurring dreams. She's sort of an emotional advisor for me. I'm head over heels for her. She appears often in my dreams, always when I'm lucid, and whenever I daywalk.
> 
> The first dream i experienced extreme time dialation. It lasted 2 years. Since then i've had recurring dreams with her
> 
> Recently I found her look-alike on line. I was fucking in love which is was stupid. So like, yeah. I lowered myself down to a normal level of friendship. She knows she looks like Drew, and it annoys her that I compare them, Even though I don't anymore.



2 years? like it literally felt like 2 years? I have to dilate time in my next dream!

----------


## Kuyarei

*Happened a couple of times to me. But rather than being depressed i felt really happy the next day for being in such dreams.*

----------


## Soulflower

For the past 5 years I have been dreaming about a ex love. There are recurring themes in the dreams. There is always love of course. They all feel real. With each dream they feel more and more real.  I have yet to figure out why I keep dreaming about him. I've broken down the dreams. Discussed it with friends and family to get others ideas. But the dreams still come.The last dream stayed with me for most of the day. Some of the dreams are lucid, others are not. I am so happy in these dreams. I wake up most of the time feeling confused and a bit lost. I'm also disappointed because of the love, and the connection is so real. Regardless of all that I think that dreaming of love is amazing!!! I hope one day that I will have that "aha" moment to figure out what the dreams mean...lol...

----------


## Memm

Not so much falling in love but sometimes when I feel particularly lonely I have a dream where I meet someone, I feel better in the morning, feels like my brain is trying to cheer me up.

----------


## mobwicket

I have not experienced falling in love in my dreams, i'd rather fall in love in real life  :smiley:

----------


## Narwhal

A frequent happening for me.

----------


## Mellanhavande

Been there done that. 

First time I felt in love with some random guy in a dream, I don't think he is even a real person. It was nice, but those feelings didn't last long (only one dream).   But now I have this other thing...my lucid dreams are chance to be together with man, with who I couldn't be together in real life. Some people would call this depressive, but it is wonderful to just explore the dream with him, talk to him about everything and of course, having sex even if I have someone else in reality.  ::D:

----------


## cactusplant

> Based on my experiences, there are two possible scenarios of falling in love in dreams. The first experience of mine was when I had a dream about a girl I'd never met before. Even though she wasn't even real, it sure seemed like it, she loved me for who I was, yet it was too good to be true, and I woke up. I never had the same dream again. These kind of dreams can really make you want to go back to that dream again. It is best to just live with it, you eventually get over it. Otherwise, you'll never move on.
> 
> The second scenario is where you fall in love with a girl in a dream, but they actually exist. Normally, after having these dreams, I'm happy for the rest of the morning. I'm guessing that falling in love in a dream, is actually better in many ways than falling in love in real life.



The first one is basically the ones I have but about men like its not a real person and I thought it was just me

----------


## cactusplant

> Been there done that. 
> 
> First time I felt in love with some random guy in a dream, I don't think he is even a real person. It was nice, but those feelings didn't last long (only one dream).   But now I have this other thing...my lucid dreams are chance to be together with man, with who I couldn't be together in real life. Some people would call this depressive, but it is wonderful to just explore the dream with him, talk to him about everything and of course, having sex even if I have someone else in reality.



Took the words right out of my mouth

----------


## Anon365

So i had a very weird dream and in it i found this girl. I cant remember her face only that i think she was blonde. Basically in the dream some people went into my house i beat them up. But i also knocked this girl out but then afterwards came out and we both were crying and just held each other(I know its weird). It felt amazing. I woke up so upset craving to see her again.
Is there any way in which i could re enter that dream? Do these dreams often mean anything? I recall the possibllity of knowing her is ther a way to find out if it was a dream character or real life character?And several other questions i have forgotten.

----------


## Ginsan

Anon it's a real person. Your soul is subconsciously is guiding you to your soulmate

----------


## Anon365

I genuinely hope so. It felt amazing

----------


## FreshKing

> I genuinely hope so. It felt amazing



Anon looks like you had the exact same situation as me. Had an amazing dream and then took to the internet for answers ahaah.
In my whole dream the beginning felt like a game. I had to rack up points and then a window opened up and I had the option to select a dream girl. I picked some girl with black hair, she was about 5ft 4, very small and gorgeous. We were in a mall just constantly hugging, kissing, going on adventures, taking on the world.. Some sort of bonnie and clyde relationship and I have had those type of dreams many times over the years. Anyway just like everybody else I woke up miserable because in my dream I have met my complete soulmate and there is no way of getting her back, I have thought about this dream all day and it made me emotional. I have to tell somebody to get it iff my chest, Im going to tell a couple close friends at college tomorrow/this morning, they would probably laugh for a while which would damage my alpha male status, but i am not bothered because its what my heart wants i guess, a relationship which is like what i have in my dreams. Anyway im no way near an experienced dream handler christ i dont even know how to lucid dream, I believe lucid dreaming makes your emotions within a dream less genuine/fake   I guess that is my two cents on these kind of dreams

----------


## Anon365

Let me know if you find out a way to see her again  :smiley:

----------


## TW80

Hi new here great stuff iv read so far! This is my dream last night... I'd gone to America with people I didn't know but felt like they were very close long known friends then I end up at an ice cream van and the girl serving me is in my eyes beautiful and I instantly felt drawn to her so I told her she was the most beautiful person I'd ever seen and her reply was " I don't think so" and laughed, I said no you really are and was there any way of me contacting her later so we could go for a drink and she then agreed :-) iv never seen this girl before but remember her pale blue jumper blue jeans long loosely tied back dark beautiful hair her USA accent that was soft and warming she was just wow and later we were walking through a city hand in hand feeling very close like we connected on a different level I was in love as was she and I felt I'd really found the presence I craved to find and we never kissed or did anything but talk and feel great together,, then I woke up.... Gutted!  :-(

----------


## lunagoddess

I fell in love with a man in my dreams when I was a young teenager. The feeling lasted a couple days. I was walking through a desert and there was a single white building. I walked in and he grabbed me in his arms and kissed me. A few years later I met my husband who looks and feels very similar to my dream man.  I also have a close friend who had recurring dreams of his future wife before he met her. 
On another note I've had dreams of having babies for years. I'm childless and am planning on staying that way yet in my dreams I feel that true overwhelming love for my baby that mothers always talk about. This feeling also stays with me for days. I'm comforted by the fact that I can die knowing what loving my own child feels like without actually having to have kids of my own.

----------


## EarthInferno

I woke up in love this morning.

In my dream I seen this pretty woman. I decided to make her my girlfriend, so I went up to her and asked her out. She was willing to be my girlfriend and seemed pleased that I asked her. It didn't take long before we were holding hands and I would put my arm around her. I realized I had fallen in love with her, it was great. She was much shorter than me, only coming up to my shoulder height and me being 6 foot 2 inch tall. Her hair color was a dirty blond, and shoulder length. ...

The place we met was this large house, or probably a mansion.  Even though she went into the next room with some of her friends for a bit, she did come back. I was so glad to see her again, and I could tell by her expression that she was pleased to see me too. It is a little hazy of all the dream events that were going on.  Not that dream events mattered to me at this point, only she mattered to me now and I didn't want to lose her.  When I woke up though I realized my efforts were in vain.  I still felt in love with her, and it lingered for days even though I knew she was only a dream character.  I also felt the heartache of losing her at the same time as still being in love with her.  

Even though I had this dream awhile back, I still remember how I felt for her.

----------


## mobwicket

Every night your conscious mind shuts down and every morning you wake up, ready for a brand new day.

But while the conscious part of your mind shuts down, your brain remains very much active throughout the night. Part of this brain activity generates what can sometimes be extremely vivid and even haunting images during the rapid-eye movement (REM) stage of sleep  what we know as dreams and nightmares.

The average person will spend 19.3 years of their entire life in this trance-like state we know as sleep. But even though we spend nearly 1/3 of our lives sleeping, most of us know surprisingly little about what happens to our brains when we shut off for the night.

----------


## Leol

Personally, I think it's only a problem if it becomes an obssession that make you begin to ignore everything else. Never experienced such situations, but that's what I believe.

----------


## EarthInferno

It seems so easy to fall in love in a dream.  Happened again for me last night.  Girlfriend Dream

----------


## EamonWill

> I believe lucid dreaming makes your emotions within a dream less genuine/fake



No way!  Because you have a mix of your subconscious and conscious minds making you fully aware on a level that is greater than that of even WL and because everything that happens in a dream is "pure" (nothing else matters in that moment), your LD emotions are hyper-real!!!

I have never fallen in love in a lucid dream and I'm glad because I think it would be painful.  I did lose someone in a LD that I already loved in WL and it was one of the most tormenting experiences I'd ever had.  I was convinced that the dream was a sign that the real person in WL was either dead or dying.  I didn't even want to change the dream or wake up because it felt like I couldn't do anything to stop their WL death.  I cried so hard in the dream that I woke up with tears streaming down my face!

I have a friend who regularly has dreams (non-lucid, he's not a LDer) about a particular girl.  In his dreams they are madly in love and have the perfect relationship.  He is convinced she is a real person and that they will someday meet each other and get married.  Idk... it sounds too good to be true.  I've heard that happens, but I don't think it's something you should bank on.  And in any case, if he wants her he needs to start looking for her.  It's too much to ask that she will randomly show up in his life.

----------


## danielmould

Daily in dreams fall in love with different persons.  ::lol:: 
software

----------


## EamonWill

> [url=http://www.aussiecasinoonline.com.au/rubyfortune.html]



Why is this link under your post, hidden in white, and labeled "software?"

----------


## priceleecushing

I'm no expert, and do not claim to be. My opinion is that you could be experiencing a negative entity or spirit. It could just be your minds natural way of dealing with painful emotions. I have only had the experience one time where I was sleeping with a woman that I slept with in real life while I was asleep. It was spectacular, and too good to be true kinda feeling at the same time. It was the only time I had what you may refer to as a wet dream, and the thing is, I had a normal sex life at the time, and was not going through a drought, or hard times emotionally. But I have had sexual relations with other unknown women in other dreams, but none had the same outcome (no pun intended) as the previously mentioned experience with the woman I knew in real life. But in all seriousness I felt uneasy about it afterwards, and then learned what a supposed succubus was/is, and then I got turned off to the idea of having such dreams. I know some of you will reply and say that a succubus was just something that the church made up to keep people in line, but nonetheless, I would prefer not to have sexual relations with a demon, entity, etc. Even if I am overthinking it, I prefer real women. Now It would be interesting to know if any 2 lovers, partners, etc have had time with each other while both were in a meditated state or lucid dream, and then were able to both remember their experience.

(That's some Hunter S Thompson type stuff)

The reason I feel the way I do is because I had a dream that my female cousin was trying to make a sexual advance towards me. Its kinda funny and very odd at the same time. This dream was about a month ago. I am 32, my cousin is like 27 or so, and though she is attractive, I am not into incest, and she has never acted like that in real life. We don't even live in the same state (several states apart).

I'm not an expert lucid dreamer, but sometimes I get signals that things aren't real, and then I become aware that it is a dream, or at least no that things don't add up.

You see, she lives in a rural area on the south east coast of the United States, and in the dream I was having we were in the major metropolitan city area far from her house, we were in what looked like a nice hotel hi-rise and probably at least 10 floors high. What I like to do when possible in dreams is to pick up phones, try to turn on tv's, use electronics, turn on the a/c, etc. , and these things do not work correctly in dreams as they should in reality. So the weird thing, besides being in a hotel with my cousin who is trying to make sexual advances and seduce me while half dressed , while she was laying in the king size looking hotel bed was that I could see a major highway out the window and there were no cars on the highway except for police cars that were parked sideways across all lanes of both directions of traffic, and on several surrounding streets, but no cars. Weird right? So tv did not work, hotel phone did not work, the a/c did not work when I tried to use it, and the cell phone that I was trying to use to attempt to call her mom or dad (my aunt and uncle on my moms side) did not work, and wasn't even a model of phone that I own. And she kept telling me just relax and enjoy the moment. That is why I believe negative energy, spirits, demons, jinn, entities, etc are possible scenarios that could happened to someone. I kept telling her that she was my cousin and that we were not supposed to be doing this, and she just kept attempting to kiss all over me and damn near rape me. I guess the empty roads with police road blocks everywhere could have been a sign from my spirit helper signalling to me with flashing lights that this was not right and not real. For the record, no I did not try or want to have sexual relations with my cousin. That's just odd to me.

But yea, trying to operate real world technology in a dream is usually a good indicator that something is not right. It took me several dreams in the past to figure this out. I had a dream once that I was in a county jail or something, and had a land line, and 2-3 cell phones and a tv remote with me in the cell. I somehow could not piece it together in the dream that hmmmm, thats a bit off, but I knew it was screwy when I woke up. Ever since then the jail phone dream, I have been able to sometimes trigger myself into a semi-lucid dream by trying to use electronics, and sometimes realize that i'm dreaming. But it is still very difficult for me at times to realize i'm dreaming, even if an elephant with a disney billboard is walking through my room. Ha ha

Anyways, I am just sharing, and no offense to anyone.

----------


## AnonDreamer123

I had my first dream where I fell in-love last night. All my family had died and this guy was there for me, the only person I had left, I wasn't lucid, my family isn't dead irl. He made me feel like everything was going to be ok, I've never felt love like that, It was amazing and I will never forget him.

----------


## HelloBro123

Yup. I agree with the early posters on this thread. It can be very dissapointing to love something that isn't meant to be real. 

I just had a dream about Snow from Final Fantasy XIII last day. It was a wet dream. He was so sexy without any shirts(with his bandanna though) and doing sexy stuff to me. What do you expect from the physical characteristic of a fictional character, right?

Then, as I woke up, I felt this uncontrollable feeling of dissapointment. Anyway, looking at a positive side, that's the nature of dream. It's temporary but I can use it to content, to vent myself about something that I can't get it in real life. 

This also means I've what it takes  to dream about my dream characters and have fun with them while I get the chance to do so. Drinking, eating, making love, cheese making etc with them. That's just fun.

Those who've played FFXIII and have an infatuation toward Snow, don't get jealous ok? Lol. Just kidding.  ::D:

----------


## DannyCool

> Those who've played FFXIII and have an infatuation toward Snow, don't get jealous ok? Lol. Just kidding.



Haha! Emotional attachment! That dream character is mine!  :tongue2:

----------


## HelloBro123

> Haha! Emotional attachment! That dream character is mine!



I'm certain that I played the game so much and saw him on actions a lot. Maybe it get absorbed into my subconcious minds. Never expected him to appear in my dream naked, haha. Who knows once you play that game so much, you get to dream about any sexy characters there.

----------


## danb1982

I did the other night, was with a group of friends, and a girl. Never seen her before in my life, but we were flirting with each other and my friends were moaning about it !! (get a room etc!)

----------


## Ashikael

That's kind of interesting how many people have experienced this. I never have, but I imagine it would feel awesome. After all, emotions feel so much more vivid and powerful, as does sex, in a dream, so I'm guessing falling in love would make you feel like a Disney princess ;p

I have a husband in real life I love, so I don't think I could ever do this in dreams, but I do get a lot of attraction and 'emotional attachment' in my lucids sometimes, to the point of chasing after it again later.

----------


## Doolittle2008

I've not had a girl yet, mostly because I keep moving around, but I have had recurring dreams of a girl who I cannot ever remember her face.  When I wake up, I remember feeling the most powerful feeling in the whole world when I was dreaming... it inspired me to go and find it in real life, but does that type of feeling exist in real life, or is it just my brain only pulling the highest positives from love and combining them into a new "dream love" that I can't find in real life?

Either way, it has inspired me to seek love in real life.

----------


## LostDreams

I've had this happen with both real people and others whom I've never met, however with the "fictional" one, I don't think it's been reoccurring. These types of dreams have also been rather sporadic.

----------


## Jellyd0nut

Falling in love in a dream is such an amazing thing. I often find that certain dreams result in a "hormonal high" (as I call it). More often than not I still feel like I'm in love for the entire day afterwards; just like the dream actually happened no matter if I realized it was fake or not. I have had the feeling of being let down, but not to the point of emotional breakdown.





> Rileyduggan: But sometimes you will have a love dream about someone who you know, and could get with. One of my earliest girlfriends, I asked out only because I had a dream about her, and it gave me the confidence to really pursue her and go for it.



I've had this experience twice that I can remember. Both times it gave me a hormonal high, as well as the encouragement I needed to make a move, and both times I managed to get pretty close to the people in question. 
10/10 would make a move based on a dream again.  ::chuckle:: 





> Rileyduggan: One is where you fall in love with someone you don't know, this can be the most wonderful experience of your life...



Yep. Had one of these the other day ("A Girl Named Ki" in my DJ) and it was totally fantastic. I woke with a hormonal high and still can feel it if I think about it.





> itachix: I have had a dream Where I was in love. I cried the next day basically, and vowed to find someone who makes me feel that way who has that aura about her.



I've had that exact same experience (without the crying) and conclusion as well  :smiley:

----------


## HelloBro123

Sigh. My DC husbando doesn't accept my love. He appeared but when I tried to give him a cheesy hug, he dissappeared instantly. It's not like he appears often too. Need to train more.  :tongue2:

----------


## Mizzyme

So, i had a very random dream where my teacher and I had fallen in love. It evolved so gently and he treated me with such care. However, it was obviously a dream. Though this did not stop me from waking up with butterflys in my stomach and a glimmer of hope that this would actually happen (deep down i know it wont). 

To make things better i had him that day too. I GOT NERVOUS AROUND HIM and then thats where i realised i had actually kinda fallen into some silly love with him and boy did it depress me as i know it will not happen. 

Does anyone have any tips on dealing with this :') i couldnt stop thinking about him today, i got all nervous when seeing him and i felt like bloomin crying all day cause i know it's just in the land of dreams! I feel like ive gone through a whole relationship and bloody break up! Someone please help :')

----------


## fogelbise

^Mizzyme, the best I can come up with is to keep the experiences separate in your mind. Remind yourself that you can have such wonderful experiences in each world but they are separate and not likely to line up with each other...especially in the case of a relationship that you might consider forbidden or unhealthy. When you see him you can smile inside at the wonderful experience you had in dreamland and then refocus on what other relationships might actually be healthy for you in the waking world if you are ready for a relationship. Sweet dreams!  :smiley:

----------


## jdennny

I have had one amazing dream experiencing something close to love.. I created a life/relationship with the most captivating, intelligent, and attractive man. It was only one dream, and the physical arousal and emotion was so real. In my LDs.. I try to find him (Micheal) and sometimes open doors to no where, or stay in the hallway and call his name. I have never seen him since, but I do not think I will ever give up. So what if it is a figment of my imagination, it felt more real than life itself...so fuck it..  :mwahaha:

----------


## jdennny

Mizzyme!,
I have had a series of dreams like this when I was in high school. His name was Nathan and he was my etymology teacher. The girls and I always joked about how he reminded us of Prince Charming. Blonde hair, blue eyes, and extremely nice ass.. ANYWHO... He was always really deep with eye contact, and one day he and I were in class alone. (my school only had 50 people, and about 5 to 6 people in each class, very personal environment) I am do not recall what our conversation was about but he ended up saying to me.. "You have eyes that could kill a man" under his breath. I of course did not reply and I acted like I didn't hear it.. Little did he know..he sent me on weeks of dream agony. I felt he was everywhere, and I had really odd dreams that a 17 year old shouldn't have about her teacher. Immediately.. it was hard to talk to him, or keep eye contact. He didn't know that he was doing this to me, but I just couldn't hide my desire. 
My method of dealing with it... I embraced it.. I knew I could never be with him, or act out my desire, but I made it my own little game. Let it be your fun to imagine whatever you like. Use your dreams as a canvas of how you would like to express your feelings towards him, but keep it to yourself.  Your own little romance novel. However...The last thing you would want is everyone gossiping and embarrassing you on your teacher crush. It is natural to have these types of feelings. Keep it to yourself because..  A time from now, the feelings wills subside and you will laugh! Just as fogelbise said.. let these experiences be your own and do not let reality & dreamland collide.. 
Hope this helps!
 ::tongue::

----------


## Murelin

i just had worst of the worst dream. I had best career i would ever want and i was even somewhat famous. Which clearly is total opposite of my real life. But neverthless I fell in love in my dream with a woman. I cant be sure if i ever met her in real life. I went forward and asked if she wanted to go for a date. She then answered to me that she supposes she could. Ofcourse i know that sounds damn fishy. But as weak personality as i'm in real life i went for it. And then the best friend of mine in that dream comes up out of nowhere and takes her away from me like candy from a children. then i see them talkin with each other and having fun times with each other from far. And they seem to be totally oblivious of my existence.

Dunno about others but this is just shattering experience and not a first one of those neither, just starting to get fed up with these kindof dreams.

----------


## oneironautics

> i just had worst of the worst dream. I had best career i would ever want and i was even somewhat famous. Which clearly is total opposite of my real life. But neverthless I fell in love in my dream with a woman. I cant be sure if i ever met her in real life. I went forward and asked if she wanted to go for a date. She then answered to me that she supposes she could. Ofcourse i know that sounds damn fishy. But as weak personality as i'm in real life i went for it. And then the best friend of mine in that dream comes up out of nowhere and takes her away from me like candy from a children. then i see them talkin with each other and having fun times with each other from far. And they seem to be totally oblivious of my existence.
> 
> Dunno about others but this is just shattering experience and not a first one of those neither, just starting to get fed up with these kindof dreams.



"you gotta believe that love comes again, just when i broken down i found that love will come again"  Tiesto  :;-):

----------


## oneironautics

I've had the same dream lover for the last 15 years or so dream about him several times a year at least, I wake up feeling all warm and happy inside,  when i got married irl, i was a bit concerned and stopped dreaming about him for awhile, but now i started up again . Feels a bit odd sometimes because its a real person but i haven't spoken with him for about 15 years, i do wonder if he ever dreamed about me not because i think we should be together, perhaps in another life :-)

----------


## DoubleHelix

This says it all:
Love for a DC as I've never known in real life - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## coolcool416

I have had this happen. I had a really weird dream about a girl I had only said like a couple sentences to. Then after I woke up. I didn't move for three hours as I sat in pain over the crush I had on her. But I knew she had a boyfriend. In my opinion. Since it is your brain creating the dreams it can put a seed in your subconsciousness that you are in love or have a crush on said person.

----------


## late

> I have had this happen. I had a really weird dream about a girl I had only said like a couple sentences to. Then after I woke up. I didn't move for three hours as I sat in pain over the crush I had on her. But I knew she had a boyfriend. In my opinion. Since it is your brain creating the dreams it can put a seed in your subconsciousness that you are in love or have a crush on said person.



That sounds really intense and you got a point, your brain does that.

----------


## ageofthunder

I've had it happen a few times, but I wake up feeling disappointed that it wasn't real rather than sad or anything.

----------

